# Biken vs. Kontaktlinsen



## basti1088 (5. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kämpfe seit nun fast 4 Monaten beim Biken mit meinen Augen und vielleicht finde ich hier einen Ratschlag.
Vor ca. 4 Monaten ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen das ich das Gefühl habe nicht mehr so gut zu sehen. Gerade wenn auf den Trails Objekte auf mich schneller zu kommen (Wurzeln, Steine, etc.), habe ich das Gefühl das ich diese früher einmal besser wahrgenommen habe als inzwischen.
Ich, 32 Jahre alt und Informatiker, bin wenig überrascht das Jahre am PC meine Augen haben schlechter werden lassen 

Nach meinem ersten Versuch beim Apollo Optik bin ich inzwischen bei einem kleinerem Optiker der mich bisher auch sehr gut beraten hat. Beim testen meiner Augen kam heraus:

Links: SPH: +0,75 / ZYL: -1,50
Rechts: SPH: +0,25 / ZYL: -1,25

Also Sehschwäche + Hornhautverkrümmung.

Fürs Tagsüber arbeiten trage ich inzwischen eine Brille welche mir auch super hilft.
Beim Biken würde ich gerne Kontaktlinsen tragen, das gestaltet sich allerdings schwieriger als gedacht.

Ich habe inzwischen 2 unterschiedliche Kontaktlinsen Hersteller und versucht, leider jedoch mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.
Wenn ich mich mit den Linsen zuhause bewege oder draußen spazieren gehe ist alles gut, doch sobald ich aber radfahre und mal 2-5 Minuten einen Berg hinunterrolle laufen mir trotz guter dichter Brille (Oakley Jawbreaker) sehr stark die Tränen in die Augen und meine Sicht verschwimmt komplett. Man kennt das zwar wenn einen durch Zugwind die Tränen in die Augen kommen, aber mit den Linsen entsteht dann sofort das Problem das ich fast gar nichts mehr sehe und ich auch gefühlt eine viel stärkere Tränenbildung habe. Auch wenn ich dann die Tränen aus den Augen wische habe ich das Problem das die Sicht nicht wieder richtig gut wird (auch nicht nach 5-10x blinzeln) und ich die Linsen dann meistens nach 30 Minuten auf dem Rad gefrustet aus den Augen nehme und ohne weiterfahre.

Damit werfe ich mal den Ball in die Runde und würde mich über eure Erfahrungen und ggf. Tipps zum Biken mit Kontaktlinsen freuen. 

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Axel2k (5. Februar 2021)

ich kenne das so auch vom snowboarden. Habe dafür ebenfalls keine Lösung.
Für das Fahrradfahren gibt es zum Beispiel von Uvex aber Brillen speziell fürs Fahrradfahren, die man beim Optiker für schmales Geld mit deiner passenden Sehstärke versehen kann. Vielleicht wäre das für dich ja die Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (5. Februar 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> ich kenne das so auch vom snowboarden. Habe dafür ebenfalls keine Lösung.
> Für das Fahrradfahren gibt es zum Beispiel von Uvex aber Brillen speziell fürs Fahrradfahren, die man beim Optiker für schmales Geld mit deiner passenden Sehstärke versehen kann. Vielleicht wäre das für dich ja die Lösung.


Das behalte ich mir auf jeden Fall mal als Alternative im Hinterkopf, vielen Dank !


----------



## BenMT (5. Februar 2021)

Es gibt ja solche Innenclips für die Brille. Ist das keine Option?


----------



## Schmal (5. Februar 2021)

Ich denke du hast dann schlicht noch nicht die richtigen Linsen für dich gefunden.

Natürlich ist weiterhin nicht ausgeschlossen dass du Linsen generell nicht gut verträgst; meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollten dann aber auch schon beim Tragen im Alltag Probleme auftreten.

Welche Linsen nutzt du? Tages-, Wochen- oder Monatslinsen?

Ich habe ebenfalls eine leichte Hornhautverkrümmung, kam mit asphärischen Linsen aber nicht gut klar

- deswegen trage ich zum Biken jetzt normale Tageslinsen, völlig problemlos. Lesen, Bildschirm o.ä. funktioniert natürlich nicht ideal, aber zum Biken ist alles gut.

Möglichst feine und feuchte Tageslinsen wären vielleicht einen Versuch wert. Ich nutze Dailies Total 1 - teuer, aber sehr angenehm.

Vielleicht versuchst du es einfach mal mit 2 kleinen Einheiten.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Februar 2021)

Bei brillenladen.de z.B. werden auf der Webseite Innenclips mit Sehstärke für die Jawbreaker angeboten. 
Hab aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte.
Werde da wohl im Laufe des Jahres auch was anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Remux (5. Februar 2021)

Ich trage seit jeher eine Brille und beim biken Linsen. Ohne Sonnenbrille bzw Klarsichtbrille geht nicht viel, mit jedoch perfekt. Welche Linsen hast du denn ? Hier gibt es ja diverse Hersteller. Ich komme bspw mit den biofinity von Cooper Vision super klar, trotz hoher Sehschwäche (+6,5)


----------



## basti1088 (5. Februar 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Es gibt ja solche Innenclips für die Brille. Ist das keine Option?


Das war mein Plan B, wollte aber erstmal schauen wie weit ich mit den Linsen komme 



Schmal schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast dann schlicht noch nicht die richtigen Linsen für dich gefunden.
> 
> Natürlich ist weiterhin nicht ausgeschlossen dass du Linsen generell nicht gut verträgst; meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sollten dann aber auch schon beim Tragen im Alltag Probleme auftreten.
> 
> ...


Ich trage aktuell Tageslinsen. Das mit den asphärischen Linsen ist wirklich ein guter Tipp, weil sobald die mal nicht richtig sitzen, durch zB hohen Tränenfluss, das Problem ja um einiges stärker wird. So habe ich das zumindest verstanden. Das werde ich mal noch versuchen, vielen Dank 
@Schmal: Ich bin mir dann nur etwas unsicher ob sich das dann noch lohnt da ich auf den Linsen gerade mal +0,75 und +0.25 SPH habe. Ich denke das größere Problem das ich habe ist eher die Hornhautverkrümmung, oder? Kenne mich da zugegeben noch nicht genug aus um das richtig einschätzen zu können.



Remux schrieb:


> Ich trage seit jeher eine Brille und beim biken Linsen. Ohne Sonnenbrille bzw Klarsichtbrille geht nicht viel, mit jedoch perfekt. Welche Linsen hast du denn ? Hier gibt es ja diverse Hersteller. Ich komme bspw mit den biofinity von Cooper Vision super klar, trotz hoher Sehschwäche (+6,5)


Ich habe bisher 2 verschiedene Hersteller probiert, den ersten Namen muss ich zugeben habe ich inzwischen nicht mehr im Kopf, aktuell verwende ich: Acuvue Oasys


----------



## Remstalhunter (5. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Das war mein Plan B, wollte aber erstmal schauen wie weit ich mit den Linsen komme
> 
> 
> Ich trage aktuell Tageslinsen. Das mit den asphärischen Linsen ist wirklich ein guter Tipp, weil sobald die mal nicht richtig sitzen, durch zB hohen Tränenfluss, das Problem ja um einiges stärker wird. So habe ich das zumindest verstanden. Das werde ich mal noch versuchen, vielen Dank
> ...


Was sagt dein Optiker zu deinem Problem mit den tränenden Augen? Vielleicht hat er ja auch eine Idee.
Ich selber habe alles oben genannte versucht. Brille mit Clip oder Direktverglasung. Am Besten komme ich mit Kontaktlinsen klar.
Die Cliplösung funktioniert nicht so gut, wenn du lange Augenwimpern hast und an dem Clip beim Plinseln diese berührst. Am Anfang merkt man das nicht so, aber nach einer Weile kann das störend sein. Da würde ich eher auf Direktverglasung gehen, falls du mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar kommen solltest. 
Aber geh am besten mal zum Optiker und lass dich nochmal wegen den Kontaktlinsen beraten.


----------



## FlexAC (5. Februar 2021)

Als langjähriger Brillen und Kontaktlinsenträger kann ich deine Probleme nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wobei ich nur bei einer Linse mit Zylinder unterwegs war. Besitze auch eine Jawbreaker und hatte kein Tränen.
Asphärische Linsen besitzen eine kleine Kerbe, womit sich die Linse ausrichtet. Das heißt, wenn sie sich verdreht, ist die Sicht kurzzeitig verschwommen. Sollte sich aber nach 2-3x kräftig Blinzeln wieder legen. Ansonsten hast du wirklich noch nicht die richtigen Linsen gefunden. Die zuvor genannten Dailies hatte ich auch kurzzeitig zum Schwimmen und bin ohne Probleme zurechtgekommen. Ansonsten hab ich allerdings immer Monatslinsen getragen (Biofinity von Cooper Vision).
Seit letztem Jahr sind die Augen allerdings gelasert, sodass ich zum Glück wieder ohne Sehhilfe fahren kann 😁


----------



## Sespri (5. Februar 2021)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was sagt dein Optiker zu deinem Problem mit den tränenden Augen?
> Aber geh am besten mal zum Optiker und lass dich nochmal wegen den Kontaktlinsen beraten.


Bin gleicher Meinung. Wenn nicht der Optiker, wer dann?

Ich möchte 2021 erstmals Kontaktlinsen beim DH verwenden, weil die Brillengeschichte mir immer so ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlässt. Beim ersten Schnuppern im Netz habe ich von Linsen für den Sporteinsatz gelesen. In die Richtung müsste es doch gehen. Was daran jetzt genau so spezifisch ist, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, aber dafür ist der Optiker da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (5. Februar 2021)

Remstalhunter schrieb:


> Was sagt dein Optiker zu deinem Problem mit den tränenden Augen? Vielleicht hat er ja auch eine Idee.
> Ich selber habe alles oben genannte versucht. Brille mit Clip oder Direktverglasung. Am Besten komme ich mit Kontaktlinsen klar.
> Die Cliplösung funktioniert nicht so gut, wenn du lange Augenwimpern hast und an dem Clip beim Plinseln diese berührst. Am Anfang merkt man das nicht so, aber nach einer Weile kann das störend sein. Da würde ich eher auf Direktverglasung gehen, falls du mit Kontaktlinsen nicht klar kommen solltest.
> Aber geh am besten mal zum Optiker und lass dich nochmal wegen den Kontaktlinsen beraten.


Mit meinem Optiker habe ich dazu heute telefoniert. Er möchte sich dazu heute nochmal mit seinen Kollegen austauschen und will sich dann nochmal mit einem anderen Linsenvorschlag bei mir melden. Mal sehen. Er meinte aber das sich dazu bestimmt eine Lösung findet und ich vielleicht einfach noch nicht den richtigen Linsentyp gefunden habe. 
Da mich aber auch die Meinung aus der Community der Biker interessiert hat habe ich mich dazu hier an euch gewandt um einfach mal ähnliche Erfahrungsberichte zu hören 



Sespri schrieb:


> Bin gleicher Meinung. Wenn nicht der Optiker, wer dann?
> 
> Ich möchte 2021 erstmals Kontaktlinsen beim DH verwenden, weil die Brillengeschichte mir immer so ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlässt. Beim ersten Schnuppern im Netz habe ich von Linsen für den Sporteinsatz gelesen. In die Richtung müsste es doch gehen. Was daran jetzt genau so spezifisch ist, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, aber dafür ist der Optiker da...


Siehe oben


----------



## NunAuchDa (5. Februar 2021)

Ich persönlich komme mit Biofinity von Cooper Vision gut zurecht. Die AirOptix sind auch empfehlenswert. Gelehentlich trage ich auch mal Focus Dailies.
Ich denke auch das Du einfach noch nicht die richtigen Linsen gefunden hast.


----------



## basti1088 (5. Februar 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Ich persönlich komme mit Biofinity von Cooper Vision gut zurecht. Die AirOptix sind auch empfehlenswert. Gelehentlich trage ich auch mal Focus Dailies.
> Ich denke auch das Du einfach noch nicht die richtigen Linsen gefunden hast.


Trägst du auch asphärischen Linsen für eine Hornhautverkrümmung?


----------



## NunAuchDa (5. Februar 2021)

Ja. Ich hab auch Torische Linsen und kein Problem beim Biken. 
Nur bei den Tageslinsen verwende ich normale Linsen da ich diese nur Trage wenn ich mit einem Verlust der Linsen rechne


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. Februar 2021)

Habe selber seit knapp 20 Jahren Kontaktlinsen, hänge nun seit knapp 15 Jahren bei -6 Dioptrien an beiden Augen. Wird zum Glück nicht mehr schlechter.

Dein Problem kenn ich nur von nicht passenden oder evtl. ganz neuen Linsen. In deinem Fall vllt. auch noch Gewohnheit, Du scheinst die noch nicht so lange zu haben.

Habe früher im Netz bestellt, seit ca. 10 Jahren nun vom Optiker als monatlicher Servicevertrag, da die Linsen bei mir auch speziell angepasst sind, ein Auge hat ne komische Form. Sind nun weiche Dreimonatslinsen (eine davon auch eben asphärisch), mit denen habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme, sofern ich irgendeine Sonnenbrille trage (jetzt im Winter die klaren Rockrider von Decathlon). Sobald ich aber mal 30min geradelt bin braucht es die auch nicht mehr. Aber damit ich garnix sehe muss ich gerade aufs Berg gestiegen sein und bei sehr kalter Luft bergab fahren.

Aber ich bin auch bei nem vernünftigen Augenoptiker. Sehtest und Prüfung Auge / Linsen bei jedem Tausch (wie gesagt alle drei Monate).


----------



## senkaeugen (6. Februar 2021)

Alls langjähriger Kontaktlinsenträger kann ich die Dailies Total 1 wärmstens empfehlen (man sollte diese trotzdem mal beim Optiker kaufen und nach 30-60min Tragezeit soll der mal nachsehen ob die gut sitzt).

@TE wie war es denn früher in solchen Situationen ohne Linsen? 

Ich fahre auch die jawbreaker und meine dass die alles andere als "luftdicht" ist - weshalb ich sie auch schätze, weil durch den Luftzug die Gläser schneller "entschlagen"! 
Persönlich ist es mir egal ob mit oder ohne Brille - hab die Brille nur als Schutz gegen Dreck an!

Dass die Augen bei plötzlicher Kälte und erhöhtem Zug kurzzeitig tränen ist doch normal 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Wie gesagt, teste mal die Total1 ... wenn ich früher mit normalen Tageslinsen nach 12h rote und trockene Augen hatte, schafft die Total1 die doppelte Zeit (leider mehrmals wegen "Nachtschichten" testen müssen 😒).

Vielleicht weniger blinzeln, aber dafür die Augen (abwechselnd) kurz stark zusamenkneifen bzw. das Wasser rausdrücken 🤔 
Klingt bei Dir so als würde die Linse nicht zum Auge passen und sich durch das Trännenwasser und das Blinzeln lösen 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

Und selbst wenn man die perfekt sitzende Linse gefunden hat, muss das Auge sich dran gewöhnen. Wenn Du diese nur zum Sport anziehst, kann das je nach Sportpensum, "ewig" dauern. 

Ich würde mal versuchen nur die Linsen nen Mo at zu tragen und dann zu sehen ob das Auge diese nicht mehr als Fremdkörper betrachtet und wie es sich im Sommer damit verhält ... ansonsten ne Brille mit Korrektur kaufen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (6. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube bei Deinem Problem gibts einige Stellrädchen an denen man drehen könnte.
Was für Linsen hattest Du bisher? Monatslinsen?
Warst Du gleich nach dem Einsetzen der Linsen biken oder schon als die täglich empfohlene Tragezeit (fast) vorbei war. 
Bei vielen Linsen wird eine tägliche Tragezeit von 14-16 Stunden empfohlen. Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen davon.

Hast Du dann nur Tränen in den Augen oder auch ein leichtes Brennen?

Mal eine Grundsatzfrage: Hast Du Harte oder Weiche Linsen?


----------



## basti1088 (6. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die super Tipps und die Hilfen! Ich bin heute den Tag unterwegs und schaffe es daher erst morgen auf alles zu antworten.


----------



## systemgewicht (6. Februar 2021)

Schmal schrieb:


> deswegen trage ich zum Biken jetzt normale Tageslinsen, völlig problemlos


Ich habe ähnliche Werte wie der TE zumindest auf einem Auge. 
Trage ebenfalls Tageslinsen, sogar asphärische ohne Probleme.

Halt! Wenn die Sonnenbrille zu dunkel ist hatte ich schon Probleme weil wie ich vermute dann die Augen weiter offen sind als sonst.


----------



## ron101 (6. Februar 2021)

Mit den harten Linsen hatte ich echt Probleme, auch wenn nur das kleinste staub/dreck Partikelchen ins Auge kam. Mit den Alcon Daylis ist mit kurzem blinzelm bei tränendem Auge eigentlich wieder gut.
Fahre zwar in letzter Zeit meistens ohne und halt halb blind. Manchmal besser wenn man nicht alles sieht, fährt man entspannter drüber


----------



## erborow (6. Februar 2021)

Ich bin selbst kurzsichtig und trage auch keine Kontaktlinsen. Gerade beim Biken mit staub und Dreck und Wochenenden mit Camping und ohne wirkliche Sanitäranlagen finde ich es mit Brille auch besser.
Also Sportbrillen mit geschliffenen Gläsern gibt es ja wie Sand am mehr.
Was Goggles angeht sieht es schon etwas schlechter aus, aber auch hier gibt es Lösungen.
zB: das hier: YouZee - Clip-In brillengläser für goggles (youzeeshop.com)
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches System von Julbo und das hat ganz vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## systemgewicht (7. Februar 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> Gerade beim Biken mit staub und Dreck und Wochenenden mit Camping und ohne wirkliche Sanitäranlagen


Genau da sind die Tageslinsen eben genial weil das ganze Reinigungsgedöns entfällt.


----------



## senkaeugen (7. Februar 2021)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Genau da sind die Tageslinsen eben genial weil das ganze Reinigungsgedöns entfällt.


Und für den Trail am besten neue Ersatztageslinsen nehmen, sollte doch mal eine rausfallen 😉 Und ein verpacktes feuchtes Tuch um die Fingerkuppen zu säubern ...


----------



## LarsLangfinger (7. Februar 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Bin gleicher Meinung. Wenn nicht der Optiker, wer dann?
> 
> Ich möchte 2021 erstmals Kontaktlinsen beim DH verwenden, weil die Brillengeschichte mir immer so ein mulmiges Gefühl hinterlässt. Beim ersten Schnuppern im Netz habe ich von Linsen für den Sporteinsatz gelesen. In die Richtung müsste es doch gehen. Was daran jetzt genau so spezifisch ist, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, aber dafür ist der Optiker da...


Für DH hatte ich auch Kontaktlinsen geplant, die vertrage ich aber nicht. Brille unter den Goggles schränkt meine Sicht sehr ein. Mein Optiker will mir für Vorführzwecke Clips besorgen in die man die Gläser in die Innenseite der Goggles einklemmt, wäre wohl mein Plan A zu einer Goggle mit Sehstärke. So als alternative, falls es mit den Kontaktlinsen nicht klappt. 

Muss aber dazu sagen das ich auf einem Auge blind bin, Kontaktlinsen haben hier zu starken Kopfschmerzen geführt - das Hirn fühlt sich dann irgeendwie überfordert, mir wurde es mal erklärt, habe es aber nicht so recht kapiert. Das habe ich zwar bei einer Brille auch, die setze ich aber dann einfach eine kurze Zeit ab, dann gejts wieder.


----------



## DanielBerlin (7. Februar 2021)

Ich trage Tageslinsen von Apollo beim Biken. Funktioniert in Verbindung mit fast immer tadellos.
Mit Brille ist es eher ungünstig, wenn es etwas ruppiger wird. Durch das höhere Gewicht dicker Gläser wird die Brille auch unruhig und man sieht nicht mehr gut.


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte beim Biken mit Kontaktlinsen eher das Problem, dass meine Augen zu trocken waren und ich deshalb schlecht gesehen habe. Für die Jawbreaker gibt es bei AliExpress für 2€ einen Clipin. Den kann man sich bei Fielmann verglasen lassen. Mir passt die Jawbreaker (bei Ali gerne JBR genannt) perfekt. Kommt halt auf die Gesichtsform an. Zugluft gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

nochmal vielen Dank für all die Tipps und Hinweise, super Community hier, nicht ein dummes Kommentar dabei, lange nicht mehr passiert im Internet ...  



neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Dein Problem kenn ich nur von nicht passenden oder evtl. ganz neuen Linsen. In deinem Fall vllt. auch noch Gewohnheit, Du scheinst die noch nicht so lange zu haben.


Das Gefühl habe ich auch, ich habe mal 2 Tage lang von morgens bis Abends die Kontaktlinsen getragen (natürlich am 2. Tag ein neues Paar), und hatte absolut keine Probleme und nach 2 Stunden Tragezeit hatte ich fast komplett vergessen das ich die Linsen überhaupt noch im Auge habe. Vorher war es so das ich die Linsen ins Auge gesetzt habe und es sich dauerhaft sehr ungewohnt angefühlt hat. Ich glaube mein Auge hat einfach noch etwas Zeit gebraucht um sich daran zu gewöhnen das da jetzt ein Fremdkörper drin sitzt.

Ich war heute im Dirtpark unterwegs und habe dabei die Linsen dauerhaft im Auge gehabt, abgesehen von 1-2 mal verwischter Sicht, die ich durch ein paar mal blinzeln aber wieder beheben konnte, hatte ich heute keine Problem und das obwohl ich komplett ohne Schutzbrille gefahren bin!




systemgewicht schrieb:


> Halt! Wenn die Sonnenbrille zu dunkel ist hatte ich schon Probleme weil wie ich vermute dann die Augen weiter offen sind als sonst.


Das ist auch noch ein guter Hinweis und ich könnte mir vorstellen das es damit zusammenhängt. Die Jawbreaker hat ja ein "leicht" getöntes Glas und in den letzten Tagen war es ja nicht gerade wirklich hell. Wenn ich dann durch das Tragen der Brille natürlich die Augen weiter aufmache als normalerweise und dadurch mehr Wind ans Auge kommt kann das natürlich auch ein Grund sein.
Sollte das Problem nochmal mit der Jawbreaker auftreten versuche ich mich mal mit einer anderen, klaren, Brille beim biken.


----------



## phoenixinflames (7. Februar 2021)

Remux schrieb:


> [...]Ich komme bspw mit den biofinity von Cooper Vision super klar, trotz hoher Sehschwäche (+6,5)


+1
Mit denen habe ich auch null Probleme beim Radfahren.


----------



## Black-Under (8. Februar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Ist es sicher, Fahrrad zu fahren und Kontaktlinsen zu tragen?


Warum nicht,  man kann sogar Auto fahren oder ein Flugzeug fliegen mit Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## Mr.Vain (8. Februar 2021)

Hatte das gleiche Problem und ähnliche werte wie du, meine Lösung war eine Laserkorrektur.
Ist mehr als 10 jahre her und noch immer alles gut. In Summe sogar billiger als Brillen u Linsen kaufen.
War bei carevision. Die beraten kostenlos.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2021)

vivianmax schrieb:


> Ist es sicher, Fahrrad zu fahren und Kontaktlinsen zu tragen?


Also ich bin grob überschlagen schon locker 100.000km mit Kontaktlinsen geradelt. Eher mehr. Hab nun mal 5000km pro Jahr angesetzt. Tatsächlich sind eher 9000-10000km jährlich, die 5000km entfallen allein aufs Pendeln. Hab weder eine Linse noch ein Auge verloren. Warum sollte das nicht sicher sein?


----------



## basti1088 (8. Februar 2021)

Mr.Vain schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem und ähnliche werte wie du, meine Lösung war eine Laserkorrektur.
> Ist mehr als 10 jahre her und noch immer alles gut. In Summe sogar billiger als Brillen u Linsen kaufen.
> War bei carevision. Die beraten kostenlos.


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, aber wenn es wirklich gar nicht geht, dann fahre ich lieber ohne die Linsen, so schlimm ist es dann zum Glück auch noch nicht.

Mir hilft es auch schon wenn ich am pc meine Brille trage und darüber die Augen entlasten kann. Dann sehe ich wenn ich abends aufs Rad steige schon mal mehr als vorher


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Basti,

ich habe eine ähnliche Sehstärke wie du und kenne dein Problem.
Linsen funktionieren bei mir auch nicht; weder beim Motorradfahren noch beim Biken. 
Seit Jahren trage ich daher eine Adidas Evil Eye Brille mit Innenclip.
Sieht zwar nicht so stylisch aus, klappt aber prima.
Du kannst die äußeren Scheiben wechseln je nach Wetter und mit Clip siehst du immer prima. Hab auch keine Probs mit Beschlagen der Gläser.
Würde dir so eine Lösung empfehlen...


----------



## Black-Under (8. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte jahrelang ein ähnliches Problem mit harten Kontaktlinsen. Da ich einen besonderen Augenfehler habe funktionieren bei mir weiche Kontaktlinsen nicht.
Mittlerweile trage ich Skleral Linsen und muss sagen der Tragekomfort ist genial, die Linsen können nicht verrutschen, staubige Umgebung ist auch kein Problem.
Allerdings können diese Linsen nur von speziellen Anpassern angepasst werden und sind recht teuer. 
Auch die Tragezeit ist begrenzt, deswegen eher nichts für dich, aber vielleicht eine Alternative für Menschen mit einer starken Hornhautverkrümmung.

Einen Tipp kann ich auf jeden Fall geben, such dir einen Optiker der sich auf Kontaktlinsen spezialisiert hat. Denn es gibt sehr viele Linsentypen und eine schlecht sitzende Linse ist oft die Ursache für Probleme.


----------



## Greyfur (8. Februar 2021)

Moin

Ich hab die Linsen für so Kram wie Surfen, etc immer drin, da habe ich auch noch nie eine verloren oder so.

Zum Biken allerdings eine Revision Sawfly mit so einem Insert/Clip/whatever. Das sieht total dämlich aus, ist allerdings super mächtig - kein stress mehr, und man sieht gut. Das Glas kann man auch weiterhin tauschen und das Gerät als sonnenbrille nutzen. ist mir persönlich lieber als jedes mal for dem Biken Linsen reinzufummeln.

Grey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (8. Februar 2021)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Hallo Basti,
> 
> ich habe eine ähnliche Sehstärke wie du und kenne dein Problem.
> Linsen funktionieren bei mir auch nicht; weder beim Motorradfahren noch beim Biken.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Input auch von deiner Seite.
Es ist schon mal beruhigend zu hören das ich nicht der einzige bin der damit Probleme hat 

Würde gerade gerne am liebsten mein Rad schnappen und weiter testen, jedoch sind bei uns aktuell -8 Grad und die kommenden Tage sieht es leider nicht besser aus. Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden wie es bei mir weiter gelaufen ist und was ich noch an Erfahrungen sammle.

Hat schon mal jemand eine Brille mit Direktverglasung probiert, die gibt es ja auch noch?!


----------



## shaihulud (8. Februar 2021)

Also ich bin auch seit gut fünf Jahren mit Kontaktlinsen auf dem Rad und Motorrad unterwegs. Zuvor bin ich einfach ohne Korrekturgläser und ohne Linsen gefahren, jedoch wurde mir das irgendwann zu heikel. 🧐

Clip-ins mit Korrekturgläsern habe ich sowohl auf dem MTB und auf dem Motorrad versucht und kann davon nur abraten, da mir die periphere Sicht zu stark eingeschränkt wird bzw. das Sichtfeld einfach zu klein ist. Das finde ich bei schnellen Abfahrten auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit vielen Richtungswechseln und sich stets ändernder Körperhaltung einfach absolut unpraktikabel. Daher würde ich auch nie so eine kleine Sportbrille wie die Evil Eye oder normale Sonnenbrillen fahren. Hinzu kommt bei den Clip-ins noch das leidige Beschlagen ...

Bestens bewährt hat sich bei mir die Kombi aus Kontaktlinsen und einer 100% Speedcraft. Diese Modell hat ein sehr großes Sichtfeld (man guckt praktisch nie auf den Rahmen) und verhindert das Zugluft bzw. Verwirbelungen aufs Auge treffen. Natürlich fliegt durch die große Linse auch weniger Dreck ins Auge.
Im Sommer mit roter Hiper Linse und im Winter mit der selbsttönenden Photochromic-Linse. Kann Dir also nur empfehlen mal ein Modell mit einer größeren Linse/Scheibe zu testen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Februar 2021)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Clip-ins mit Korrekturgläsern habe ich sowohl auf dem MTB und auf dem Motorrad versucht und kann davon nur abraten, da mir die periphere Sicht zu stark eingeschränkt wird bzw. das Sichtfeld einfach zu klein ist. Das finde ich bei schnellen Abfahrten auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit vielen Richtungswechseln und sich stets ändernder Körperhaltung einfach absolut unpraktikabel. Daher würde ich auch nie so eine kleine Sportbrille wie die Evil Eye oder normale Sonnenbrillen fahren. Hinzu kommt bei den Clip-ins noch das leidige Beschlagen ...



Den Punkt habe ich ganz vergessen, daher trage ich auch Brille nur wenn ich den ganzen Tag daheim bin. Allein der Weg zur Arbeit mit dem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld ist grausam, vor allem eben bei -6 Dioptrien. Da bist am Rand der Brille vorbei schlichtweg so gut wie blind.


----------



## basti1088 (8. Februar 2021)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch seit gut fünf Jahren mit Kontaktlinsen auf dem Rad und Motorrad unterwegs. Zuvor bin ich einfach ohne Korrekturgläser und ohne Linsen gefahren, jedoch wurde mir das irgendwann zu heikel. 🧐
> 
> Clip-ins mit Korrekturgläsern habe ich sowohl auf dem MTB und auf dem Motorrad versucht und kann davon nur abraten, da mir die periphere Sicht zu stark eingeschränkt wird bzw. das Sichtfeld einfach zu klein ist. Das finde ich bei schnellen Abfahrten auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit vielen Richtungswechseln und sich stets ändernder Körperhaltung einfach absolut unpraktikabel. Daher würde ich auch nie so eine kleine Sportbrille wie die Evil Eye oder normale Sonnenbrillen fahren. Hinzu kommt bei den Clip-ins noch das leidige Beschlagen ...
> 
> ...


Bevor ich die Jawbreaker hatte bin ich die Alleycat von 100% gefahren, allerdings hatte ich auch mit der das Problem das ich einen ziemlich starken Luftzug in den Augen hatte. Da ich ein ziemlich schmales Gesicht habe ist das bei mir mit der Brillenauswahl auch gar nicht so einfach.
Hier mal ein Bild von mir mit der Melon:






Da war am Rand schon sehr viel Platz. Danach habe ich diverse Brillen probiert, und vom Sitz her finde ich die Jawbreaker jetzt am besten:





(Bitte das Corona Chaos auf meinem Kopf missachten ... )

Bei der Brille kommt dann allerdings wieder ins Spiel das sie natürlich relativ dunkel ist und ich die Augen weiter aufmachen muss, könnte auch ein Faktor sein.
Die 100% Speedframe hatte ich in allen 3 Varianten da: Normal, Small und Extra Small.
Die Small war mir weiterhin zu breit und die Extra Small dann zu klein ...


----------



## senkaeugen (8. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Bevor ich die Jawbreaker hatte bin ich die Alleycat von 100% gefahren, allerdings hatte ich auch mit der das Problem das ich einen ziemlich starken Luftzug in den Augen hatte. Da ich ein ziemlich schmales Gesicht habe ist das bei mir mit der Brillenauswahl auch gar nicht so einfach.
> Hier mal ein Bild von mir mit der Melon:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1203816
> ...


Die Gläser lassen sich doch recht leicht austauschen 🤷🏻‍♂️ Von komplett klar, über prizm leicht rosa bis ... ist doch alles dabei 🤔


----------



## basti1088 (8. Februar 2021)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Die Gläser lassen sich doch recht leicht austauschen 🤷🏻‍♂️ Von komplett klar, über prizm leicht rosa bis ... ist doch alles dabei 🤔


Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Auf die Idee das es an den dunklen Gläsern liegen könnte bin ich auch nur durch das Kommentar von @systemgewicht gekommen von gestern oder vorgestern hier im Thread  
Werde mir daher mal einen Satz hellere Gläser auf Verdacht bestellen und mal schauen ob es vielleicht auch daran gelegen haben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaihulud (8. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Da war am Rand schon sehr viel Platz. Danach habe ich diverse Brillen probiert, und vom Sitz her finde ich die Jawbreaker jetzt am besten:
> ...


Ah, interessant. Auf den Fotos sehen die Brillen wirklich einfach zu groß für Deinen Schädel aus. Das schränkt die Auswahl natürlich etwas ein. Vielleicht mal die 100% Speedtrap testen? Die ist deutlich gewölbter und umschließt (jedenfalls bei meiner L-XL-Helm-Birne) den Augenbereich sehr gut. Sitzt auch bei mir enger und straffer an den Schläfen. Könnte Dir vielleicht besser passen!


----------



## basti1088 (8. Februar 2021)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Ah, interessant. Auf den Fotos sehen die Brillen wirklich einfach zu groß für Deinen Schädel aus. Das schränkt die Auswahl natürlich etwas ein. Vielleicht mal die 100% Speedtrap testen? Die ist deutlich gewölbter und umschließt (jedenfalls bei meiner L-XL-Helm-Birne) den Augenbereich sehr gut. Sitzt auch bei mir enger und straffer an den Schläfen. Könnte Dir vielleicht besser passen!


Die Oakley passt mir von bisher allen probierten tatsächlich am besten, hier nochmal von vorne.


Werde aber die speed trap nochmal testweise bestellen


----------



## zimtsticker (9. Februar 2021)

Wenn du eh bei Apollo bist, ich nutze seit Jahren deren Linsen-Abo-Service; jeden Monat wird dir eine frische Linse (die teuerste, die vertrag ich auch am besten) zugeschickt. Für den Bike Urlaub, wo die Linsen lange und an vielen Tagen nacheinander getragen werden, nehme ich auch noch Tageslinsen (auch von Apollo) mit. Hab mich von denen eigentlich ganz gut beraten gefühlt, deshalb drücke ich die Daumen, dass sie eine passende Lösung für dich finden. Bei Tagestouren hab ich außerdem immer Augentropfen dabei zum Befeuchten, das erhöht den Tragekomfort für mich sehr.


----------



## NunAuchDa (9. Februar 2021)

Bezüglich Augentropfen sei aber noch gesagt das nicht alle Augentropfen mit Kontaktlinsen kompatibel sind. Das kann unter Umständen ein sehr brennendes Erlebnis werden.
Bitte diesbezüglich beim Optiker beraten lassen und anstatt Augentropfen lieber künstliche Tränen mitnehmen


----------



## DanielBerlin (9. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Bevor ich die Jawbreaker hatte bin ich die Alleycat von 100% gefahren, allerdings hatte ich auch mit der das Problem das ich einen ziemlich starken Luftzug in den Augen hatte. Da ich ein ziemlich schmales Gesicht habe ist das bei mir mit der Brillenauswahl auch gar nicht so einfach


Mit einem schmalen Gesicht lohnt sich durchaus mal ein Blick zu Alpina.
Da gibt’s viele Brillen auch eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## ragazza (9. Februar 2021)

Mr.Vain schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem und ähnliche werte wie du, meine Lösung war eine Laserkorrektur.
> Ist mehr als 10 jahre her und noch immer alles gut. In Summe sogar billiger als Brillen u Linsen kaufen.
> War bei carevision. Die beraten kostenlos.


Genau wie ich. Nach 45 Jahren Brille und Linsen habe ich mit-8,5 Dioptrien auf beiden Augen und starker Hornhautverkrümmung den Laser ran gelassen. Das ist jetzt 6 Jahre her und es war die beste Entscheidung meines Lebens. Auch bei CareVision. Für Lächerliche 2000€. Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Geld ich schon für Brillen ausgeben habe....
Gerade jetzt wo ich im Beruf ständig Maske tragen muss ist ein Leben ohne Brille einfach wunderbar 🥰


----------



## zimtsticker (9. Februar 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Bezüglich Augentropfen sei aber noch gesagt das nicht alle Augentropfen mit Kontaktlinsen kompatibel sind. Das kann unter Umständen ein sehr brennendes Erlebnis werden.
> Bitte diesbezüglich beim Optiker beraten lassen und anstatt Augentropfen lieber künstliche Tränen mitnehmen


Ich meinte eh Augentropfen, die der Tränenflüssigkeit nachempfunden sind. Nur zur Befeuchtung, z.B. Hylovision HD. Da habe ich noch keine gesehen, die nicht mit Linsen verträglich wären...  ausschließen kann ich es nicht. Steht aber dabei.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. Februar 2021)

Ich nehme ich immer eine fertige Salzlösung (aka Tränen), die gibts gesondert vom Hersteller meines Pflegemittels. Hab damit keine Probleme. Nur nicht versehentlich die Peroxid-Lösung zur reinigung nehmen, das brennt recht arg (ist mir einmal im Halbschlaf am Morgen passiert, grandiose Art wach zu werden).


----------



## basti1088 (9. Februar 2021)

Auch sehr interessant...
Ich dachte bisher das das Problem mit dem verschwimmen nur beim Radfahren auftritt, doch jetzt habe ich es auch so herbeiführen können ...

Ich trage die Linsen jetzt seit ca. 12 Uhr und bin eben mal schnell zum Bäcker gelaufen. Ich war dabei heute das erste mal draußen und habe relativ fix gemerkt wie meine Augen etwas angefangen haben zu leicht zu tränen durch die aktuelle Kälte.

Jetzt bin ich wieder daheim und meine Sicht mit den Kontaktlinsen, die bevor ich draußen war sehr gut war, ist wieder verschwommen. Auch die Augentropfen die mir mein Optiker mitgegeben hatte helfen leider nicht, es fühlt sich gar so an als wenn die Kontaktlinsen durch die Kälte "kaputt" gegangen wären.

Die letzten 4 Tage sahen so aus:
Samstag kompletter Tag mit Kontaktlinsen auf einer Baustelle gearbeitet -> Keine Probleme
Sonntag 4 Stunden im Dirtpark mit Kontaktlinsen -> Keine Probleme (Da war es wärmer als heute)
Montag -> Brille getragen
Heute -> 1/2 Brille, dann ab 12 Uhr Kontaktlinsen zum kochen und daheim arbeiten -> Keine Probleme, nach Feierabend eben zum Bäcker, Ergebnis siehe oben ...

Jetzt mache ich mal den Test und setze mir ein paar neue Tageslinsen ein und schaue mal was passiert, gleich wieder da ... 

Update: Wie erwartet sehe ich jetzt mit dem neuem Paar Tageslinsen wieder gut.
Update 2: Habe mit meinem Optiker nochmal telefoniert, der hat mir jetzt nochmal ein paar Linsen aus einem anderen Material bestellt, weiter testen 

Aktuelle Linsen: https://www.lensbest.de/shop/Kontak...e-oasys-1-day-for-astigmatism-30er-box--19340

Update 3: Hm auch mit den neuen Linsen war die Sicht zwar nach dem einsetzen erstmal reicht gut, hat dann aber recht schnell abgenommen. Dann ist mir noch eingefallen das mein Optiker mal meinte das der Tränenfilm auch viel mit der Flüssigkeit des Körpers zu tun hat. Daher ma eben fix 3 Gläser Wasser runtergekippt und jetzt wirds auch wieder besser. Vielleicht bilde ich es mir ein, oder hängt auch damit zusammen


----------



## northshoresteve (10. Februar 2021)

Ich bekomme mit meinen Linsen auf dem Rad nur Probleme, wenn ich noch eine Brille tragen, z.B. eine Sonnenbrille. Meine Augen trocknen dann aus und es fühlt sich super fix so an, als hätte ich die Linsen schon 10 Stunden im Auge. Ohne eine Brille davor habe ich allerdings keine Probleme. Habe diese Linsen: https://www.acuvue.de/kontaktlinsen/acuvue-oasys-2-wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (10. Februar 2021)

northshoresteve schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mit meinen Linsen auf dem Rad nur Probleme, wenn ich noch eine Brille tragen, z.B. eine Sonnenbrille. Meine Augen trocknen dann aus und es fühlt sich super fix so an, als hätte ich die Linsen schon 10 Stunden im Auge. Ohne eine Brille davor habe ich allerdings keine Probleme. Habe diese Linsen: https://www.acuvue.de/kontaktlinsen/acuvue-oasys-2-wochen


Geh mal zu einem speziellen Kontaktlinsen Anpasser und lass dich von dem beraten und Kontaktlinsen anpassen. Ich habe hier in Bonn zu meinem großen Glück einen Spezialisten der nichts anderes macht. Dort höre ich häufig von Kunden die zuerst mit solchen Linsen ihr Glück gesucht haben und dadurch sogar teilweise Hornhautschäden hatten. So ganz Risikolos ist es nicht irgendwelche Linsen ins Auge zu popeln.


----------



## Nick1968 (11. Februar 2021)

in deinem Alter würde ich mich lasern  lassen.  Anfang 30 ist dafür das  optimale Alter. Ansonsten hatte ich immer Probleme mit Tageslinsen.  Bei mir haben immer die Monateslinsen sehr gut funktioniert.  Und da bei mir viel Bildschirm Arbeit in Verbindung mit wenig Tränenflüssigkeit vorhanden war habe ich und mein Optiker auch viele Linsen getestet.  Am Ende war ich die letzten 10 Jahre mit der Biofinity glücklich.


----------



## Black-Under (11. Februar 2021)

Nick1968 schrieb:


> in deinem Alter würde ich mich lasern  lassen.  Anfang 30 ist dafür das  optimale Alter.


Wer sagt denn sowas. 

Auch lasern hat Risiken, man sollte sich sehr gut informieren bevor man so etwas macht und es vor allem in einer seriösen Klinik machen lassen. Denn wenn dabei etwas schief geht ist das selten wieder zu korrigieren. Dazu ist das Auge zu kostbar.


----------



## basti1088 (11. Februar 2021)

Laser ist für mich keine Option da dafür die Einschränkung meiner Meinung nach zu gering ist. Da fahre ich vorher lieber komplett ohne


----------



## Nick1968 (12. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mich vor ca 30 Jahren lasern lassen.   Damals war das noch eine etwas schmerzhaftere Sache.   Aber mir gingen Kontaktlinsen und Brille einfach auf die Nerven. Fing beim Sport an und endete beim ausserplanmässigen Nächtigen. Naturlich waren damals auch die Linsen noch nicht so entwickelt wie heute.  Ich hatte damals auf beiden Augen 1 Dioptrien, danach war alles perfekt und hielt auch fast 20 Jahre.  Seither habe ich auf beiden Augen - 0,5 Dioptrien.  Damit kann ich leben ohne Brille.  Bzw. habe die letzten Jahre immer biofinity Monatslinsen gehabt. Aber klar.  Ich würde mir bei einer so geringen Fehlsichtigkeit auch 3x überlegen ob ich mich unter s Messer lege.  Das mit dem perfekten Alter bezog sich darauf, dass mit 30 das Auge vollständig entwickelt ist und altersbedingte Weitsicht noch ein paar Jahre entfernt ist. Aber es ist und bleibt eine OP, die im Bereich kosmetischer Eingriff angesiedelt ist.


----------



## ToppaHarley (12. Februar 2021)

Selbige Probleme hier... 
Anfang 30, geringe Korrekturwerte. Trotzdem fahre ich nicht mehr gerne Rad ohne Korrektur. Ich habe noch eine normale Oakley Brille, die ich für den Alltag ausgemustert habe, aber immer noch für den Sport trage. Hier zieht leider zu viel Luft dran vorbei, da schmal. 
Kontaktlinsen habe ich noch eine riesige Menge an Acuvue Tageslinsen mit denen ich leider nie richtig warm geworden bin, Auge extrem trocken, tut weh, wird rot - Da hat mich wohl ein Optiker leider etwas verarscht, meinte sitzen perfekt und ich hab mich zu ner großen Abnahmemenge belatschern lassen... 
Im Alltag möchte ich eigentlich gar keine Linsen tragen, da ich Brillen mag. Auf dem Bike oder auf dem Moped oder mal im Bikepark (mit MX Goggle) wirds halt immer schwierig... 

Ich hatte zuletzt jetzt mal eine Bliz Vision mit Korrekturrahmen im Kopf, bin aber nun etwas verunsichert weil ich hier was Problemen mit langen Wimpern gelesen habe... Gut, ich stutz die sowieso häufiger mal.  

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit besagter Bliz (+ Rahmen) ?


----------



## zwente (12. Februar 2021)

Hi,
für mich war der Wechsel von Tages auf Monatslinsen schon eine deutliche Verbesserung; diese sind dicker und stabiler. Mein Optiker hatte auch die Vermutung dass eine höhere Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit beim Sporteinsatz nicht förderlich ist.
Entscheidend ist für mich die Sonnen-/Sportbrille. Im Winter nutze ich eine Goggle von Giro, im Sommer die bisher die Alleyecat von Melon. Ohne Brille sehe ich ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit nur noch verschwommen. Sobald zu viel Wind an die Augen kommt trocknen das die Linse an und diese richtet sich beim Blinzeln nicht mehr optimal aus, das reizt dann auch die Augen was zum tränen führt...

Beim Lasern muss man auch beachten dass der Eingriff (ne nach Verfahren) eine dauerhafte Schwächung der Hornhaut zur Folge haben kann...


----------



## Black-Under (12. Februar 2021)

zwente schrieb:


> Mein Optiker hatte auch die Vermutung dass eine höhere Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit beim Sporteinsatz nicht förderlich ist.


Dieser Optiker hat sich mit dieser Aussage disqualifiziert.
Ich sage es nochmal  geht zu einem speziellen Kontaktlinsenanpasser. Wenn der sowas kann wie Keratokonuslinsen oder Sklerallinsen anpassen, dann ist das ein Indiz, dass er was von der Materie versteht.


----------



## basti1088 (12. Februar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dieser Optiker hat sich mit dieser Aussage disqualifiziert.
> Ich sage es nochmal  geht zu einem speziellen Kontaktlinsenanpasser. Wenn der sowas kann wie Keratokonuslinsen oder Sklerallinsen anpassen, dann ist das ein Indiz, dass er was von der Materie versteht.



Finde ich eine gewagte Aussage, wenn @zwente mit den empfohlenen Linsen gut zurecht kommt hat er seinen Job wohl gut gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (12. Februar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Dieser Optiker hat sich mit dieser Aussage disqualifiziert.
> Ich sage es nochmal  geht zu einem speziellen Kontaktlinsenanpasser. Wenn der sowas kann wie Keratokonuslinsen oder Sklerallinsen anpassen, dann ist das ein Indiz, dass er was von der Materie versteht.


Vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt: bei meinem geplanten Einsatz, also im Normalfall 2,5h (max. mal 6h) Tragedauer hat er keinen Fokus auf Durchlässigkeit gesetzt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wäre das Modell mit mehr Durchlässigkeit auch dünner gewesen --> empfindlicher?!
Die vorherigen Linsen waren Tageslinsen mit extrem hoher Durchlässigkeit --> diese waren nach max. 45min zu trocken und nicht mehr nutzbar (hier kommt dann aber bestimmt Durchlässigkeit, Linsentyp und Hersteller/Modell zusammen).


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Februar 2021)

Servus,
Ich hab ähnliche Werte wie du, ich habe diese Linsen hier ACUVUE OASYS® for ASTIGMATISM with HYDRACLEAR® PLUS Technology 
Hatte bisher keine Probleme, Brille ist ebenfalls eine Jawbreaker. 
Gruß
Bgh


----------



## Black-Under (12. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Finde ich eine gewagte Aussage, wenn @zwente mit den empfohlenen Linsen gut zurecht kommt hat er seinen Job wohl gut gemacht.


Nein ich trage seit 35 Jahren Kontaktlinsen weil ich meine Sehschwäche nur damit beheben kann. Mit Kontaktlinsen kenne ich mich sehr gut aus und eine höhere Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit ist immer von Vorteil.

Hier war ja anscheinend auch etwas anderes die Ursache.
Dünne Linsen neigen dazu sich auf dem Auge anzusaugen, dann ist der Tränenfilm unter der Linse zu dünn oder gar nicht mehr vorhanden und die Linse wird unbequem, das hat aber nichts mit der Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit zu tun. Es gibt auch stabilere Linsen mit hoher Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit.


----------



## homerjay (12. Februar 2021)

Ich bin auch kursichtig und experimentiere seit bald 30 Jahren mit verschiedenen Lösungen. Von Brillen mit Innenclips würde ich abraten: Schwer, man streift mit den Wimpern am inneren Glas und wenn es kalt/feucht ist, dann beschlagen 4 Scheiben. 

Ich fahre seit Jahren entweder mit einer optisch verglasten Sonnenbrille von Oakley oder mit Tageslinsen (Accuvue Moist) wenn ich eine Goggle aufhabe. Die Anpassung der Linsen beim Optiker hat aber auch ein paar Stunden gedauert, grob gesagt muss die Linse zum Augapfel und zur Pupille passen.


----------



## basti1088 (12. Februar 2021)

Habe heute vom Optiker mal wieder eine andere Variante Linsen abgeholt und habe schnell eine 5km Runde gedreht.
Dieses mal waren es diese hier:









						1-Day Acuvue Moist for Astigmatism
					

1-Day Acuvue Moist for Astigmatism Tageslinsen bequem online bei Fielmann kaufen. 30er und 90er Pack✓ Versandkostenfrei ab 35€✓ Bester Service✓ Garantiert günstig.




					www.fielmann.de
				




Sprich genau die die @homerjay auch hat 
Ergebnis bleibt leider nach wie vor das Selbe. Ich fahre 10 Minuten und dann verschwimmt mir die Sicht...
Auch jetzt zuhause ist sie leider immer noch leicht verschwommen.
Ich bin mir inzwischen sehr sicher das es an der kalten Zugluft hängt. Immer unsicherer bin ich mir allerdings das es überhaupt Kontaktlinsen gibt die das vertrag, oder ich doch wirklich wenn dann mit einer Goggle fahren muss.

Ich habe in Wiesbaden einen Fachmann für Kontaktlinsen entdeckt: https://www.invisio-contactlinsen.de/
Dort werde ich nochmal einen weiteren Versuch starten, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.

PS: Langsam bin ich etwas gefrustet ...

Update: Nächster freier Termin in 4 Wochen, bis dahin ist es dann vermutlich auch nicht mehr kalt und das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden...


----------



## Black-Under (12. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Ich habe in Wiesbaden einen Fachmann für Kontaktlinsen entdeckt: https://www.invisio-contactlinsen.de/
> Dort werde ich nochmal einen weiteren Versuch starten, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
> 
> PS: Langsam bin ich etwas gefrustet ...


Das liest sich gut, der findet bestimmt eine Lösung. Nur Mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (12. Februar 2021)

@basti1088: Nur zum Verständnis: Hast Du noch eine Radbrille an, die die Augen vor Zugluft schützt?

Die Feuchtigkeit, in der die Linse schwimmt sollte gut abgeschüttelt sein vor dem Einsetzen. Manchmal kann es sein, daß der Linsenrand beim Blinzeln umklappt, wenn die Linse nicht richtig eingesetzt wurde. Dann musst Du die Linse neu einsetzen und manchmal verrutscht die Linse auf dem Auge, wenn sie mit zu viel Feuchtigkeit eingesetzt wurde, dann hilft es machmal, wenn du mit dem Finge leicht über das geschlossene Lid streichst.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (12. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die Feuchtigkeit, in der die Linse schwimmt sollte gut abgeschüttelt sein vor dem Einsetzen.



Das hab ich in 20 Jahren noch nicht gemacht. Ich tropfe das Zeug sogar noch in die Wölbung, damit es beim Einsetzen evtl. Fremdkörper wie Fusseln etc. rausdrückt. Ich denke er braucht wie ich auch speziell angepasste Linsen und keine von der Stange.


----------



## basti1088 (13. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> @basti1088: Nur zum Verständnis: Hast Du noch eine Radbrille an, die die Augen vor Zugluft schützt?
> 
> Die Feuchtigkeit, in der die Linse schwimmt sollte gut abgeschüttelt sein vor dem Einsetzen. Manchmal kann es sein, daß der Linsenrand beim Blinzeln umklappt, wenn die Linse nicht richtig eingesetzt wurde. Dann musst Du die Linse neu einsetzen und manchmal verrutscht die Linse auf dem Auge, wenn sie mit zu viel Feuchtigkeit eingesetzt wurde, dann hilft es machmal, wenn du mit dem Finge leicht über das geschlossene Lid streichst.


Fahre mit einer Oakley Jawbreaker. 
Durch die Belüftung der Brille merke ich aber immer einen leichten Luftzug an den Augen.

Ich werde jetzt zweigleisig fahren.
A) Der Termin beim Kontaktlinsen Fachmann steht ja für in 4 Wochen, mal sehen ob er mir weiterhelfen kann.
B) Werde ich nochmal andere Sportbrillen versuchen, vielleicht hat die Jawbreaker einfach eine zu "gute" Belüftung.


----------



## basti1088 (13. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte die Frage schon mal gestellt aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Hat es schon mal jemand mit Sportbrillen versucht mit Direktverglasung? Sprich bei denen die Korrektur direkt mit in das Glas der Brille eingearbeitet ist? Lese davon immer wieder mal wie zB bei Evil Eye.









						All evil eye sports glasses can be supplied with prescription lenses.
					

We offer various prescription lens solutions so you can add your own prescription to your evil eye sports glasses: ✓ Direct glazing ✓ Adapter or Clip in  ► Made in Austria.




					www.evileye.com


----------



## Res (15. Februar 2021)

Kontaktlinsen, bzw. deren Verträglichkeit ist etwas sehr individuelles. Bei den einen passt‘s, bei anderen nicht.
einen Termin bei einem ausgewiesenen Fachmann ist einer der besten Ratschläge. Der kann Deine Augen vermessen und hat (sollte) Erfahrung mit versch. Modellen & Hersteller haben.
bin selber jahrelang mit Tageslinsen gefahren. Ging recht gut, aber so richtig toll war es nie. Gerade in den Downhills hatte ich immer wieder Sekundenbruchteil, in welchen ich nur verschwommen gesehen habe. Ein Blinzeln später war es wieder weg, aber eben...
bin jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr auf einer Evil Eye (die heissen jetzt anders) mit korrigierten Gläser unterwegs. War zwar eine ganze Stange Geld, aber seither sehe ich alles nah & fern total und ständig scharf. Blöd nur, dass ich damit solange gewartet habe!


----------



## ylfcm (15. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage schon mal gestellt aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Hat es schon mal jemand mit Sportbrillen versucht mit Direktverglasung? Sprich bei denen die Korrektur direkt mit in das Glas der Brille eingearbeitet ist? Lese davon immer wieder mal wie zB bei Evil Eye.


Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal Linsen getragen, aber beim Radfahren hatte ich immer ähnliche Probleme wie du und bin daher immer im Blindflug oder mit Brille gefahren. Irgendwann haben mich auch die Linsen im Alltag genervt, so dass ich seit geraumer Zeit zufriedener Brillenträger bin. Größte Probleme (und häufigste Ausfälle) hatte ich beim Volleyball und so bin ich dann auch bei unzerstörbaren Sportbrillen mit Direktverglasung gelandet.
Ich zitier mich mal selber aus einem anderen Brillen-Thread:



ylfcm schrieb:


> hier nochmal meine Empfehlung, weil ich sehr zufrieden bin und der Preis stimmt:
> Bei normalen Touren verwende ich meine normalen Alltagsbrillen, aber falls es mal ruppiger wird habe ich eine Sportbrille von Leader (C2), die ich normalerweise zum Volleyball verwende.
> 
> 
> ...



Sicherlich sind heutige Linsen besser, so dass ich dem Ganzen noch eine Chance geben sollte, aber eigentlich isses auch Unfug, weil man setzt über die Linsen ja meist eh noch eine (Schutz-)Brille auf


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage schon mal gestellt aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Hat es schon mal jemand mit Sportbrillen versucht mit Direktverglasung? Sprich bei denen die Korrektur direkt mit in das Glas der Brille eingearbeitet ist? Lese davon immer wieder mal wie zB bei Evil Eye.
> 
> 
> ...


Fahre jetzt seit zwei Jahren eine Uvex Sportstyle RXd 4001 mit Direktverglasung und braunen, phototrophen Gläsern 😍





						www.uvex-sportstyle-rx.com
					






					www.uvex-sportstyle-rx.com
				



Würde dir aber ein anderes Modell aus der Liste empfehlen, weil ich einen breiten Kopf habe. Müsste dann die 4002 oder 4004 sein 🤔
Im Rahmen einer Aktion von Uvex gabs die Brille mit Gläsern beim Optiker für 300€ 👍🏻
War am Wochenende beim Optiker, weil die Augen etwas schlechter geworden sind und ich bin echt erschrocken, dass ich für diesen Preis noch nicht einmal neue Gläser bekomme 😳 

War meine erste Brille überhaupt, mit -0,75 auf beiden Seiten. Bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings sind die Kosten doch sehr hoch. Ich hoffe, dass die Augen bei der nächsten Brille länger als 2 Jahre "halten".
Was wären denn so die Kosten für Kontaktlinsen für 2 Jahre? Also eher so Standard ohne Spezialanpassungen. Hab da überhaupt keinen Plan in welchen Preisbereich man sich da so bewegt 🤷‍♀️


----------



## NunAuchDa (16. Februar 2021)

Bei mir kosten Kontaktlinsen etwa 200 Euro im Jahr. Eine 3er Packung Linsen kostet um die 20 Euro und Reiniger/ Kochsalzlösung um die 10 Euro im Regal. Macht somit rund 50 Euro/Quartal für mich.

Allerdings kaufe ich meine Kontaktlinsen in Polen bzw. Tschechien weil die dort deutlich preiswerter sind als beim deutschen Optiker. Dafür muss ich halt in Deutschland beim Optiker für eine Kontaktlinsenkontrolle schon mal 30 Euro hinblättern.


----------



## homerjay (16. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Frage schon mal gestellt aber keine Antwort erhalten.
> Hat es schon mal jemand mit Sportbrillen versucht mit Direktverglasung? Sprich bei denen die Korrektur direkt mit in das Glas der Brille eingearbeitet ist? Lese davon immer wieder mal wie zB bei Evil Eye.
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, bin ich seit Jahren mit einer direkt verglasten Oakley unterwgs und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Osti (16. Februar 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, bin ich seit Jahren mit einer direkt verglasten Oakley unterwgs und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.


+1 für die Direktverglasung, aber geht auch nicht immer (also die Verglasung). 

Außerdem gibt es Situationen, wo ne Brille nicht optimal ist. Ich nutze zB zum Skifahren/Skitouren seit Jahren Kontaktlinsen, weil such mach ne verlorene Brille im Tiefschnee und mach sie dann sauber/trocken.   Von Schneetreiben mal ganz zu schweigen.

Zum Biken:
In meinen Fullface passt die Brille auch nicht sonderlich gut, da sie oben ansteht und so drückt, v.a. wenn der Helm wackelt. Ich habe lange Zeit den Goggles nichts abgewinnen können, aber bei nicht so guten Wetterverhältnissen ist es deutlich angenehmer als mit normaler Brille.  Habe mir extra ne Goggle besorgt, in die eine normale Brille passen soll, aber das ist auch wieder so ein "kommt drauf an" Fall. In meinem Fall so "geht so gerade aber nicht ideal". 

Das Ergebnis mit Kontaktlinsen war bei mir ok, aber nicht super. Das Gehirn gleicht es dann irgendwie schon aus. Zum Skifahren und Joggen hat es problemlos gereicht. Zum Radfahren nicht, da ein schneller Fokuswechsel Probleme macht. 

Habe daher heute beim Optiker nen Termin, wo ich auch im Sommer die neue direktverglaste Bike-Brille her hatte, da die sich gut im Sportbereich auskennen. Im ersten Telefonat meinten die auch, dass ich auf jeden Fall vorbei kommen muss (meine Werte haben die ja), da es v.a. auf die Form und Oberfläche der Hornhaut ankommt welche Linse dazu passen. Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (16. Februar 2021)

shaihulud schrieb:


> Clip-ins mit Korrekturgläsern habe ich sowohl auf dem MTB und auf dem Motorrad versucht und kann davon nur abraten, da mir die periphere Sicht zu stark eingeschränkt wird bzw. das Sichtfeld einfach zu klein ist. Das finde ich bei schnellen Abfahrten auf anspruchsvollen Trails mit vielen Richtungswechseln und sich stets ändernder Körperhaltung einfach absolut unpraktikabel. Daher würde ich auch nie so eine kleine Sportbrille wie die Evil Eye oder normale Sonnenbrillen fahren. Hinzu kommt bei den Clip-ins noch das leidige Beschlagen ...


Also ehrlich das ist völliger Quatsch.
Ich fahre das ganze Jahr mit den Clip-In Gläsern und da beschlägt nix.
Weder im Hochsommer, noch letztes WE bei -8 Grad.
Nutze die Clip-Ins absolut ohne Probleme oder Sichteinschränkung sowohl auf anspruchsvollen Endurotouren wie auch im Bikepark.


----------



## CarbonClemens (17. Februar 2021)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Also ehrlich das ist völliger Quatsch.
> Ich fahre das ganze Jahr mit den Clip-In Gläsern und da beschlägt nix.
> Weder im Hochsommer, noch letztes WE bei -8 Grad.
> Nutze die Clip-Ins absolut ohne Probleme oder Sichteinschränkung sowohl auf anspruchsvollen Endurotouren wie auch im Bikepark.


Warum soll das Quatsch sein?

Wenn er doch Probleme damit hat.
Die Sichteinschränkung und das Beschlagen der Gläser sind dann wohl nur Einbildung, Problem gelöst.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Februar 2021)

Ich kann auf jeden Fall das mit der angeblich so kleinen Evil Eye und deswegen Sichteinschränkungen nicht nachvollziehen.

Fahre die Halfrim nun seit 2014 direkt verglast, Sichtfeld soweit halt das Glas geht. Bis an den Rand gestochen scharf. Brille liegt gescheit eng an, wie gesagt, Sichtfeld überall wo Glas ist. Hinter meinen Rücken schauen kann ich ohne den Kopf zu drehen auch mit Kontaktlinsen nicht, daher: beweg den Kopf und sieh alles. Kein Thema. Man muss natürlich die passende Brillengröße zum Kopp haben. Bei mir bedeutet das Brille XS bei schmalen Kopf und Umfang 51-52.

Clip kam wegen zu langer Wimpern garnicht in Frage bei mir, Kontaktlinsen kann ich auch nicht ab. Ich hab halt den Vorteil, seit 10 Jahren gleiche Werte zu haben, mein 3tes Glaspaar nun bekommt minimalst andere Werte (ein Auge besser geworden beim anderen umgekehrt). Die alten Gläser kann ich aber noch fahren, nur das vario nun bekommt dann halt schon die neuen Werte. 
Von daher rentiert sich das bei mir, und auch der Umwelt tut es gut wenn man nicht täglich Linsen entsorgen muss. 
Immerhin entsorgen die meisten Leute die nicht fachgerecht nach der Nutzung (laut Studien, damit will ich hier aber wirklich niemandem etwas unterstellen!)
Aber das muss in dem Fall jeder entscheiden wie er besser klar kommt. Kommt man auf Brille absolut nicht klar, müssen wohl Linsen her oder rumgelasert werden. Dann halt nur bitte fachgerecht entsorgen. Danke.


----------



## basti1088 (18. Februar 2021)

Gestern nochmal einen neuen Test gewagt, dieses mal mit der  Evil Eye Trace Pro + Kontaktlinsen.
Ergebnis: Das gleiche Problem wie zuvor.
Ich bin nicht mal am Trail angekommen und mir ist die Sicht verschwommen und gestern war es jetzt nicht mehr so kalt die die letzten Wochen...
Also die Linsen wieder raus und ohne gefahren. Das Thema fängt an mir auf die Nerven zu gehen 

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe: Das ich den einen Tag komplett ohne Schutzbrille im Dirtpark unterwegs war und obwohl ich die Kontaktlinsen getragen habe, ich 4 Stunden komplett ohne Probleme fahren konnte.

Weiteres Vorgehen:
Ich mache mir nachher mal den Spaß und fahre einfach draußen mal eine Runde komplett ohne Schutzbrille und mit Kontaktlinsen, mal sehen was passiert. Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das sich was ändert, aber mal sehen.

Ich gehe davon aus das das nachher auch Fehlschlägt, wenn dem so ist warte ich meinen Termin beim Kontaktlinsen Fachmann im März ab und schaue mal was der sagt.

Direktverglasung ist aktuell mein Plan B:
Ich fahre regelmäßig auch mit Fullface und da möchte ich keine Sonnenbrille tragen. Wenn ich jetzt aber an Renntagen mit Fullface und Goggle unterwegs bin, kann ich mir zwar vorstellen das das auf dem Trail gut funktioniert, zwischen den Stages ziehe ich die Goggle dann aber immer ab und wenn mir dann die Sicht verschwimmt ist das auch unpraktisch.

Ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht das das so ein leidiges Thema wird :/


----------



## FrMarco77 (18. Februar 2021)

BenMT schrieb:


> Es gibt ja solche Innenclips für die Brille. Ist das keine Option?


da habe ich einen negativen Erfahrungsbericht. Der Innenclip beschlägt.


----------



## basti1088 (18. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Gestern nochmal einen neuen Test gewagt, dieses mal mit der  Evil Eye Trace Pro + Kontaktlinsen.
> Ergebnis: Das gleiche Problem wie zuvor.
> Ich bin nicht mal am Trail angekommen und mir ist die Sicht verschwommen und gestern war es jetzt nicht mehr so kalt die die letzten Wochen...
> Also die Linsen wieder raus und ohne gefahren. Das Thema fängt an mir auf die Nerven zu gehen
> ...


Jetzt wirds interessant! 
Wie beschrieben war ich eben nochmal kurz auf Tour und habe es einfach mal komplett ohne eine Sportbrille versucht und siehe da, ich hatte absolut keine Probleme!
Sprich das Bild das ich schon mal hatte an dem Tag an dem ich im Dirt Park unterwegs war ohne Brille hat sich wiederholt...

Getestet habe ich auf der gleiche Strecke wie gestern bei der ich nach ca. der Hälfte die Kontaktlinsen rausnehmen musste weil ich nichts mehr gesehen habe. Einziger Unterschied zu heute war das ich gestern eine Brille getragen habe...

Damit gibt es weitere mögliche Ursachen für mich:
1. Es entsteht ein anderer Zugwind unter den Sportbrillen was aus irgend einem Grund schlechter für die Linsen ist als komplett ohne.
2. Die Kontrastverstärkung der Brillen beißt sich mit den Kontaktlinsen.
3. Alle Brillen die ich bisher hatte waren zumindest gaaaanz leicht getönt, vielleicht muss ich dadurch die Augen etwas mehr aufmachen als komplett ohne Brille und das Problem kommt daher

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

Einen weiteren Test habe ich direkt hinten dran gehängt und zwar mit Goggle, auch mit der hatte ich dann wie erwartet keine Probleme.


----------



## Osti (18. Februar 2021)

Die Evil Eye Clip-ins hatte ich sowohl jahrelang als Brille und in der Goggle. In der Google ist mir der Clip sehr schnell bei etwas kälteren Temperaturen beschlagen, bin ich schnell wieder von weg, da das raus und reinmachen auch hakeliger war als bei der Brille. Bei der Brille reichte der Fahrtwind, aber da hatte ich immer das Problem, dass entweder Schweiß oder Staub oder Schweiß +  Staub zwischen Brille und Clip war. Das hat mich derart genervt, dass ich deshalb zur Direktverglasung bin. Spätestens wenn man mal in Finale beim Shutteln oder bei nem Rennen im Train fährt sieht man dann recht schnell nicht mehr sehr viel. 

Der Termin beim Optiker wg der Linsen war so lala. Positiv war, dass er sich sicher war mit meinem Zylinder und der Augengeometrie ne brauchbare Linse zu bekommen. Monatslinsen fallen leider raus, da nur 0815 Geometrie und Zylinder vorhanden. Also angepasste Linsen. Die Preise haben mich allerdings vom Hocker gehauen, da habe ich nach 2 bis max 3 Jahren ne Laserung raus...   

ich werde trotzdem mal die Testlinsen versuchen. Wenn es nicht 100%ig zufriedenstellend ist, dann lasse ich es. Wenn es wirklich taugt, dann schaue ich mal ob ich die vorgesehene Nutzungsdauer nicht etwas "ausdehnen" kann, da ich die Linsen ja nur selten nutze.


----------



## NunAuchDa (18. Februar 2021)

Hast Du so extreme Dioptrin-Werte? Normal gibts bei Monatslinsen auch eine große Auswahl. 
Es klingt danach als würdest Du harte Linsen bekommen


----------



## basti1088 (18. Februar 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> Die Evil Eye Clip-ins hatte ich sowohl jahrelang als Brille und in der Goggle. In der Google ist mir der Clip sehr schnell bei etwas kälteren Temperaturen beschlagen, bin ich schnell wieder von weg, da das raus und reinmachen auch hakeliger war als bei der Brille. Bei der Brille reichte der Fahrtwind, aber da hatte ich immer das Problem, dass entweder Schweiß oder Staub oder Schweiß +  Staub zwischen Brille und Clip war. Das hat mich derart genervt, dass ich deshalb zur Direktverglasung bin. Spätestens wenn man mal in Finale beim Shutteln oder bei nem Rennen im Train fährt sieht man dann recht schnell nicht mehr sehr viel.
> 
> Der Termin beim Optiker wg der Linsen war so lala. Positiv war, dass er sich sicher war mit meinem Zylinder und der Augengeometrie ne brauchbare Linse zu bekommen. Monatslinsen fallen leider raus, da nur 0815 Geometrie und Zylinder vorhanden. Also angepasste Linsen. Die Preise haben mich allerdings vom Hocker gehauen, da habe ich nach 2 bis max 3 Jahren ne Laserung raus...
> 
> ich werde trotzdem mal die Testlinsen versuchen. Wenn es nicht 100%ig zufriedenstellend ist, dann lasse ich es. Wenn es wirklich taugt, dann schaue ich mal ob ich die vorgesehene Nutzungsdauer nicht etwas "ausdehnen" kann, da ich die Linsen ja nur selten nutze.


Mal rein aus Neugier, was hat er denn für Preise aufgerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (18. Februar 2021)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle vier Seiten genau durch gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde: Es könnte auch an der Contactlinsenflüssigkeit liegen. Ich vertrage z.B. viele Flüssigkeiten nicht, was sich dann so äußert, dass mir sobald ich raus ins Sonnenlicht komme nach kurzer Zeit die Augen tränen und ich gar nichts mehr sehe. Mit einer Flüssigkeit die ich vertrage habe mit den gleichen Linsen gar keine Probleme, weder im Auto noch auf dem Bike.


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Februar 2021)

Die Flüssigkeit könnte wirklich eine Ursache sein.Vor allem All-For-One  Lösungen sind da mal problematisch. Oder hast Du bei einer Linse mal verschiedene Reiniger/ Lösungen ausprobiert? Das sollte man auch nicht da immer Reste von der Lösung auf der Linse zurückbleiben können.

Ich persönlich setzte meine Linsen nur noch mit Kochsalzlösung ein. Außer wenn ich mal weg fahre oder für den geplanten AlpenX kommt dann eine Mini-Flasche All-for-One mit.


----------



## basti1088 (19. Februar 2021)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle vier Seiten genau durch gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde: Es könnte auch an der Contactlinsenflüssigkeit liegen. Ich vertrage z.B. viele Flüssigkeiten nicht, was sich dann so äußert, dass mir sobald ich raus ins Sonnenlicht komme nach kurzer Zeit die Augen tränen und ich gar nichts mehr sehe. Mit einer Flüssigkeit die ich vertrage habe mit den gleichen Linsen gar keine Probleme, weder im Auto noch auf dem Bike.





NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Die Flüssigkeit könnte wirklich eine Ursache sein.Vor allem All-For-One  Lösungen sind da mal problematisch. Oder hast Du bei einer Linse mal verschiedene Reiniger/ Lösungen ausprobiert? Das sollte man auch nicht da immer Reste von der Lösung auf der Linse zurückbleiben können.
> 
> Ich persönlich setzte meine Linsen nur noch mit Kochsalzlösung ein. Außer wenn ich mal weg fahre oder für den geplanten AlpenX kommt dann eine Mini-Flasche All-for-One mit.



Sehr interessant. Habe bisher einfach immer die Linse aus dem Päckchen genommen und eingesetzt, waren ja bisher immer Tageslinsen.
Wenn ich dann daheim gemerkt habe das das Auge trockener wurde habe ich immer etwas Augentropfen verwendet. Da hatte mir mein Optiker welche mitgegeben von Alcon - Systane.

@HeikeK: Wie kamst du denn darauf das es an der Flüssigkeit gelegen hat?


----------



## Osti (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Mal rein aus Neugier, was hat er denn für Preise aufgerufen?


der Erst-Satz ca 390€ und die Folge-Sätze je 280€ (weil dann im System und nachbestellbar) für Halbjahres-Linsen.... 

ich hatte naiver-weise mit weniger gerechnet. Da ich aber selten Kontaktlinsen trage wäre ich geneigt die Linsen einfach länger zu tragen, so wie ich es mit den Monatslinsen auch mache. Wenn die für 1/2 Jahr täglich ausgelegt sind, dann sollte es ja möglich sein die bei 1x pro Woche auch deutlich länger zu nutzen. Dann wäre für mich die Kosten-Nutzungs-Rechnung wieder halbwegs vor mir selber verargumentierbar.


----------



## basti1088 (19. Februar 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> der Erst-Satz ca 390€ und die Folge-Sätze je 280€ (weil dann im System und nachbestellbar) für Halbjahres-Linsen....
> 
> ich hatte naiver-weise mit weniger gerechnet. Da ich aber selten Kontaktlinsen trage wäre ich geneigt die Linsen einfach länger zu tragen, so wie ich es mit den Monatslinsen auch mache. Wenn die für 1/2 Jahr täglich ausgelegt sind, dann sollte es ja möglich sein die bei 1x pro Woche auch deutlich länger zu nutzen. Dann wäre für mich die Kosten-Nutzungs-Rechnung wieder halbwegs vor mir selber verargumentierbar.


Alter Schwede 
Und was ist wenn es danach mit den Linsen die für dich bestellt werden nicht passen sollte? Gibt es da ne Art Garantie?


----------



## Osti (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede
> Und was ist wenn es danach mit den Linsen die für dich bestellt werden nicht passen sollte? Gibt es da ne Art Garantie?


die gibt es quasi beim ersten Satz bzw dem Anpassen, da kann ich rum probieren wie ich will und muss sie auch nicht nehmen. Der Optiker nimmt dann ne Aufwandsentschädigung aber die ist voll ok. Alleine der Erst-Termin mit Beratung hat ja schon ne Stunde gedauert. 

falls die Folge Linsen nicht passen, da habe ich noch gar nicht gefragt, da ich davon ausgehe dass die dann schon passen werden. Ich denke aber, dass man das reklamieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Februar 2021)

Sorry, aber Kontaktlibsen dürfen nicht länger verwendet werden als vorgesehen. Ab dem öffnen des Blisters verändern sich langsam die Eigenschaften der Linsen.


----------



## Osti (19. Februar 2021)

NunAuchDa schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Kontaktlibsen dürfen nicht länger verwendet werden als vorgesehen. Ab dem öffnen des Blisters verändern sich langsam die Eigenschaften der Linsen.


klar, aber es muss doch ein Unterschied sein, ob die 99% der Zeit in der Reinigungsflüssigkeit lagern oder getragen werden, oder?


----------



## NunAuchDa (19. Februar 2021)

In der Originalverpackung sind die steril verpackt.


----------



## basti1088 (19. Februar 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> der Erst-Satz ca 390€ und die Folge-Sätze je 280€ (weil dann im System und nachbestellbar) für Halbjahres-Linsen....
> 
> ich hatte naiver-weise mit weniger gerechnet. Da ich aber selten Kontaktlinsen trage wäre ich geneigt die Linsen einfach länger zu tragen, so wie ich es mit den Monatslinsen auch mache. Wenn die für 1/2 Jahr täglich ausgelegt sind, dann sollte es ja möglich sein die bei 1x pro Woche auch deutlich länger zu nutzen. Dann wäre für mich die Kosten-Nutzungs-Rechnung wieder halbwegs vor mir selber verargumentierbar.


Ich bin ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir viel zu teuer. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das man dann mal eine Linse verliert ...


----------



## Osti (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz ehrlich, das wäre mir viel zu teuer. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das man dann mal eine Linse verliert ...


mit was wäre wenn rechne ich jetzt gar nicht mal... ich schaue mir mal das Ergebnis an und entscheide mich dann... wenn es nicht 100% zufrieden ist, dann lasse ich es bei dem Preis auch.


----------



## basti1088 (19. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte gerade ein sehr spannendes Telefonat mit einem Berater von Lensbest.
Diesen hatte ich vor knapp 2 Wochen eine Mail mit meiner Problematik geschickt und habe heute den Anruf erhalten.
Sehr cool fand ich das der Berater Rennradfahrer ist und das Problem selbst kannte das wenn man eine Sonnenbrille/Sportbrille + Kontaktlinsen trägt es zu mehr Problemen kommen kann, als wenn man gar keine Sonnenbrille/Sportbrille trägt.
Er hat mir erklärt das es in der Regel daran liegen kann das wenn man eine Brille vor den Kontaktlinsen trägt weniger blinzeln muss als wenn man keine Brille an hat. Da man sich gerade beim Radfahre mehr auf das konzentriert was auf einen zukommt als auf das bewusste Blinzeln kommt es dann dazu das die Linsen, durch den zwar weniger vorhandenen Luftzug aber dennoch existent, austrocknen.
Wenn man keine Brille trägt wird man quasi aktiv vom Wind dazu gezwungen zu blinzeln und der Effekt das man nichts mehr sieht, bzw. die Linsen austrocknen, tritt nicht ein.

Er hat mir jetzt empfohlen Linsen mit einem höheren Wassergehalt zu verwenden um den austrocknen der Augen vorzubeugen und wollte mir daher die Dailies Total One empfehlen. Leider gibt es diese nicht mit einem Zylinder welchen ich aber wegen meiner Hornhautverkrümmung benötige.
Die Dailies Total One wird es aber ab Mitte des Jahres mit Zylinder geben und dann sollte ich diese mal versuchen. Bis dahin habe ich mir jetzt Testweise die DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric bestellt da auch diese im Gegensatz zu meinen jetzigen einen wesentlich höheren Wassergehalt haben, zum Vergleich:

DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric: Wassergehalt - 69%
*Meine aktuellen: *Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism: Wassergehalt - 38%
Mal sehen wie diese sich dann verhalten und anfühlen, ich bin sehr gespannt und werde berichten.

PS: Ich hoffe ich gehe hier niemandem auf die Nerven mit dem Thema und das ich das hier so als kleines persönliches Tagebuch missbrauche. Vielleicht finde ich ja eine Lösung für mein Problem und kann damit zukünftig weiteren Leidenden helfen


----------



## HeikeK (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> @HeikeK: Wie kamst du denn darauf das es an der Flüssigkeit gelegen hat?


Weil es nach dem Wechsel auf eine All-in-one Flüssigkeit war, als die damals raus kamen und ich eh total vieles nicht vertrage. Aber wenn ich die Linsen direkt aus der Packung nehme, hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten. Da lohnt es ja vielleicht wirklich mal welche mit höherem Wassergehalt zu probieren. Ich habe solche von Air Optix und kann die sogar problemlos beim 24h Rennen tragen.


----------



## stefanolo (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric: Wassergehalt - 69%
> *Meine aktuellen: *Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism: Wassergehalt - 38%



Hi, bin gespannt wie es dir mit denen geht. Ich verwende die Acuvue Moist for Astigmatism. Weiss jetzt nicht inwiefern sich die von den Oasys unterscheiden...


----------



## basti1088 (19. Februar 2021)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Hi, bin gespannt wie es dir mit denen geht. Ich verwende die Acuvue Moist for Astigmatism. Weiss jetzt nicht inwiefern sich die von den Oasys unterscheiden...



Die Acuvue Moist hatte ich auch schon als Probelinsen und hatte leider das gleiche Problem in Kombination mit der Sportbrille.



HeikeK schrieb:


> Weil es nach dem Wechsel auf eine All-in-one Flüssigkeit war, als die damals raus kamen und ich eh total vieles nicht vertrage. Aber wenn ich die Linsen direkt aus der Packung nehme, hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten. Da lohnt es ja vielleicht wirklich mal welche mit höherem Wassergehalt zu probieren. Ich habe solche von Air Optix und kann die sogar problemlos beim 24h Rennen tragen.



Was trägst du über den Air Optix Kontaktlinsen? Sportbrille oder Goggle?


----------



## stefanolo (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Die Acuvue Moist hatte ich auch schon als Probelinsen und hatte leider das gleiche Problem in Kombination mit der Sportbrille.


ok. dann muss ich mal deine probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeikeK (19. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Was trägst du über den Air Optix Kontaktlinsen? Sportbrille oder Goggle?


Sportbrille (Uvex Sportstyle Vario), beim Skifahren Google klappt aber auch.


----------



## Orby (22. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Er hat mir erklärt das es in der Regel daran liegen kann das wenn man eine Brille vor den Kontaktlinsen trägt weniger blinzeln muss als wenn man keine Brille an hat. Da man sich gerade beim Radfahre mehr auf das konzentriert was auf einen zukommt als auf das bewusste Blinzeln kommt es dann dazu das die Linsen, durch den zwar weniger vorhandenen Luftzug aber dennoch existent, austrocknen.
> Wenn man keine Brille trägt wird man quasi aktiv vom Wind dazu gezwungen zu blinzeln und der Effekt das man nichts mehr sieht, bzw. die Linsen austrocknen, tritt nicht ein.


Danke für die Erläuterung, trifft sich wirklich gut mit meinen Erfahrungen auf dem Trail mit Kontaktlinsen. 
Die Augen vor Angst weit offen, da muss man sich wirklich zwingen zu blinzeln. 

Da ich zu trockenen Augen neige, hat mir mein Augenarzt zum Radfahren empfohlen die 1xTropfen ein zu packen und bei Bedarf zu benutzen. An langen Biketagen mach ich das auch. Ansonsten komme ich mit meinen 14-Tage Linsen gut zu recht.


----------



## basti1088 (23. Februar 2021)

Orby schrieb:


> Die Augen vor Angst weit offen, da muss man sich wirklich zwingen zu blinzeln.


Hm also das ich die Augen vor Angst weit offen habe ist zwar jetzt nicht so oft der Fall, aber gut  

Am Sonntag war ich jetzt 4 Stunden mit den DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric Linsen unterwegs, zu den Trails hin ohne Brille und auf den Trails dann mit meiner Goggle.
Die ersten 2 Stunden hatte ich absolut gar keine Probleme, dann ist mir immer mal wieder ganz leicht die Sicht verschwommen auf den Strecken zwischen den Trails, das hat sich aber durch bewusst vermehrtes Blinzeln recht gut beheben lassen.
Mit dem Ergebnis war ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. 

Ich gehe inzwischen fest davon aus das es wirklich daran gelegen hat das ich mit der Sonnenbrille einfach nicht ausreichend oft geblinzelt habe und die Linse dann einfach so sehr ausgetrocknet ist das sie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war. 
Für mich habe ich jetzt beschlossen das ich so oft es geht Kontaktlinsen tragen werde um mich selbst einfach weiter zu trainieren oft und bewusst zu blinzeln und wenn ich mich dann damit etwas eingegroovt habe werde ich es nochmal mit einer Sonnenbrille probieren.

Ob die DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric jetzt wirklich besser für mich sind als die Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism werde ich weiter probieren müssen.


----------



## basti1088 (25. Februar 2021)

Die Spiele gehen weiter. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Oakley Radar Ev Path bestellt. Die Brille hatte ich zuvor zurückgeschickt da ich der Meinung war das sie meine Augen zu wenig abdecken und der Windzug schlecht ist für die Kontaktlinsen. Da ich aber inzwischen weis das es daran liegt das die Linsen zu trocken wurden durch zu wenig blinzeln, erhoffe ich mir mit der Brille einen gesunden Mittelweg aus Schutz und Zugluft zu verschaffen die mich zu blinzeln zwingt  

Ich werden berichten.


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (26. Februar 2021)

Axel2k schrieb:


> ich kenne das so auch vom snowboarden. Habe dafür ebenfalls keine Lösung.
> Für das Fahrradfahren gibt es zum Beispiel von Uvex aber Brillen speziell fürs Fahrradfahren, die man beim Optiker für schmales Geld mit deiner passenden Sehstärke versehen kann. Vielleicht wäre das für dich ja die Lösung.


Geht das mit allen Brillen formen? Also dann Gläser mit Sehstärke verbauen lassen?

Danke.
Christian


----------



## basti1088 (26. Februar 2021)

Chrisbuzzin schrieb:


> Geht das mit allen Brillen formen? Also dann Gläser mit Sehstärke verbauen lassen?
> 
> Danke.
> Christian


Hatte mich zu dem Thema dann auch mal schlau gemacht. Nein das geht mir mit ausgewählten Brillen.
Such mal nach "Sportbrille Direktverglasung".


----------



## Axel2k (26. Februar 2021)

Ja genau, meine Brille war damals von Uvex. Gibt sicherlich auch andere Hersteller. Die Brille muss jedoch solche kleine Kerben besitzen um dann die zusätzlichen Gläser mit Sehstärke einspannen zu können.


----------



## Axel2k (26. Februar 2021)

Außerdem war ich vor Jahren mal bei Fielmann, die haben mir sogar angeboten dass sie in jegliche Sonnenbrille auch Gläser mit Sehstärke einbauen können. Das habe ich allerdings wegen des Preises dann nicht weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Orby (26. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Die Spiele gehen weiter. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Oakley Radar Ev Path bestellt. Die Brille hatte ich zuvor zurückgeschickt da ich der Meinung war das sie meine Augen zu wenig abdecken und der Windzug schlecht ist für die Kontaktlinsen. Da ich aber inzwischen weis das es daran liegt das die Linsen zu trocken wurden durch zu wenig blinzeln, erhoffe ich mir mit der Brille einen gesunden Mittelweg aus Schutz und Zugluft zu verschaffen die mich zu blinzeln zwingt
> 
> Ich werden berichten.


Die habe ich seit 3 Monaten auch im Einsatz. Ein klasse Brille, mit den Prizm Trail Torch Gläser wirklich super. Tolles Sichtfeld, beschlägt kaum, auch am frühen Abend noch super Trail geeignet. 
Hat bei mir die Racing Jacket ersetzt, hab in der jetzt die Prizm Trail rein als Zweitbrille. Das Torch Glas finde ich wirklich minimal besser an der Radar.   

Mit Kontaktlinsen kann man super das Trailglas nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (26. Februar 2021)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Weil es nach dem Wechsel auf eine All-in-one Flüssigkeit war, als die damals raus kamen und ich eh total vieles nicht vertrage. Aber wenn ich die Linsen direkt aus der Packung nehme, hatte ich noch nie Schwierigkeiten. Da lohnt es ja vielleicht wirklich mal welche mit höherem Wassergehalt zu probieren. Ich habe solche von Air Optix und kann die sogar problemlos beim 24h Rennen tragen.


Vergesst die All-in-one Lösungen. Mein Kontaktlinsenspezialist hat mir ein Foto von einer Linse welche damit "geflegt" wurde gezeigt. Dort waren deutliche Ablagerungen zu erkennen. Er hält von diesen Lösungen nichts und kennt nicht eine Marke die etwas taugt.


----------



## Black-Under (26. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hm also das ich die Augen vor Angst weit offen habe ist zwar jetzt nicht so oft der Fall, aber gut
> 
> Am Sonntag war ich jetzt 4 Stunden mit den DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric Linsen unterwegs, zu den Trails hin ohne Brille und auf den Trails dann mit meiner Goggle.
> Die ersten 2 Stunden hatte ich absolut gar keine Probleme, dann ist mir immer mal wieder ganz leicht die Sicht verschwommen auf den Strecken zwischen den Trails, das hat sich aber durch bewusst vermehrtes Blinzeln recht gut beheben lassen.
> ...


Hast Du mal beim Augenarzt deine Meibom-Drüsen kontrollieren lassen. Diese verstopfen gerne und dann stimmt die Zusammensetzung der Tränenflüssigkeit nicht mehr. Das kann nämlich auch solche Probleme verursachen.


----------



## basti1088 (26. Februar 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Hast Du mal beim Augenarzt deine Meibom-Drüsen kontrollieren lassen. Diese verstopfen gerne und dann stimmt die Zusammensetzung der Tränenflüssigkeit nicht mehr. Das kann nämlich auch solche Probleme verursachen.


Hm sollte ich dann aber nicht auch Probleme im Alltag ohne Kontaktlinsen haben?


----------



## Black-Under (26. Februar 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hm sollte ich dann aber nicht auch Probleme im Alltag ohne Kontaktlinsen haben?


Nein ohne merkt man das oft nicht. Ich hatte das selbe Problem auf meinem linken Auge. Ohne Kontaktlinse hatte ich keine Probleme, mit machte das Auge nach drei Stunden immer Probleme. 
Der Kontaktlinsenspezialist und der Augenarzt haben dann festgestellt, dass diese Drüsen zu waren und dies als Ursache erkannt.


----------



## Ingokognito (27. Februar 2021)

Bin auch jahrelang mit Kontaktlinsen gefahren.
Ich empfehle in eine ordentliche Rad-Brille mit Sehstärke zu investieren.
Aber gleich gescheit, mit Direktverglasung - nicht diesen Quatsch mit den Clips.

Das war für mich richtig "befreiend".
Spart Zeit, Nerven und Geld.

Wenn man viel fährt, rechnet sich das bald.


----------



## Black-Under (27. Februar 2021)

Ingokognito schrieb:


> Bin auch jahrelang mit Kontaktlinsen gefahren.
> Ich empfehle in eine ordentliche Rad-Brille mit Sehstärke zu investieren.
> Aber gleich gescheit, mit Direktverglasung - nicht diesen Quatsch mit den Clips.
> 
> ...


Ich kann gar nicht ohne Kontaktlinsen fahren, weil eine Brille meine Sehschwäche nicht mehr ausgleichen kann.
Es geht, ein guter Anpasser findet immer eine Lösung, nur dieses rumprobieren mit Tages oder Monatslinsen gibt halt oft Frust. Ganz ungefährlich ist das auch nicht, als ich letztens bei meinem Anpasser, saß war ein junges Mädel bei ihm welches schon leichte Hornhautschäden hatte, die wurde vom Augenarzt zu ihm geschickt.

Investiert das Geld in einen guten Anpasser und damit meine ich nicht einen Standard Optiker, sondern ein Optiker welcher sich auf Kontaktlinsen spezialisiert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElBiko98 (28. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, dass Sie Ihre Augen mit einigen Augentropfen feucht halten und einen Schutz/Sonnenbrille tragen sollten. Ich benutze diese Methode jetzt seit 5 Jahren und hatte keine Probleme


----------



## basti1088 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein weiteres Update aus meiner Testreihe.
Ich habe jetzt insgesamt 4 weitere Testfahrten hinter mir, dabei:
- 2x mit den DAILIES AquaComfort Plus Toric
und
- 2x mit den Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism

Obwohl die Dailies Linsen einen wesentlich höheren Wassergehalt haben (69% zu 38%), hatte ich mit diesen wesentlich öfter das Problem das die Linsen ausgetrocknet sind und ich verwende inzwischen nur noch die Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism da ich mit diesen recht gut klar komme.

Während der letzten Wochen hatte ich etliche Sonnenbrille zum testen hier und hatte aber immer nur die ausprobiert die meine Augen fast komplett schützen (so sehr winddicht wie es nur geht), da ich der Meinung war das das besser wäre.
Da ich nun aber gelernt habe das ein gewisser Luftzug am Auge hilfreich ist, um mich daran zu erinnern immer mal wieder zu blinzeln, habe ich mir erneut die Oakley Radar EV Trail Prizm bestellt und war mit dieser + den Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism gestern knapp 3 Stunden unterwegs, das Ergebnis war für mich fast perfekt.
Die Linsen sind während der Ausfahrt nicht trocken geworden da ich durch den kontinuierlichen Luftzug an den Augen immer wieder ans Blinzeln erinnert wurde und meine Augen waren dennoch durchweg geschützt. Das einzige Problem was ich gestern dann noch hatte war das mir die Tränen vom Fahrwind in die Augen geschossen sind bei Geschwindigkeiten oberhalb der 30km/h da es dann mit dem Zugwind doch zu viel des Guten wurde.

Ich werde damit jetzt erstmal weiter testen, bin aber guter Dinge das ich damit klarkommen werde.
Mein Setup sieht also jetzt wie folgt aus:

*Enduro Touren*
Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism + Oakley Radar EV Trail Prizm + Halbschalen Helm

*Bikepark und Enduro Rennen*
Acuvue Oasys for Astigmatism + Goggle (Melon Parker Mtb) + Fullface Helm

Die Dailies Linsen werde ich erstmal nicht weiter verwenden, werde aber sicherlich noch einen weiteren Test wagen wenn es die Dailies Total One auch mit Zylinder ab Mitte/Ende 2021 gibt.

Beste Grüße
Basti


----------



## basti1088 (3. März 2021)

Neue Woche, neuer Rückschlag...
Ich war gestern auf einer langen Tour von mir zuhause zu Feldberg im Taunus ~55km und 1000hm.
Gefahren bin ich mit den Kontaktlinsen und der Oakley Brille. Auf der langen abfahrt vom Feldberg habe ich dann wohl zu selten geblinzelt und unten dann absolut gar nichts mehr gesehen... Zum 🤮...

Ich habe die Linsen dann wieder rausgenommen. Zuhause angekommen habe ich mir dann die Frage gestellt ob es den ganzen Aufwand wirklich wert ist. Mit meiner Brille sehe ich sehr viel besser als ohne, der Unterschied zwischen Kontaktlinsen und keinen Kontaktlinsen ist gefühlt aber nicht so groß.
Hier nochmal meine Werte:

Links: Sph: +0,75 / Zyl: -1,50
Rechts: Sph: 0,25 / Zyl: -1,25
Zugegeben weis ich gerade nicht so recht weiter und mir vergeht inzwischen auch wirklich sehr die Lust.


----------



## Black-Under (3. März 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Neue Woche, neuer Rückschlag...
> Ich war gestern auf einer langen Tour von mir zuhause zu Feldberg im Taunus ~55km und 1000hm.
> Gefahren bin ich mit den Kontaktlinsen und der Oakley Brille. Auf der langen abfahrt vom Feldberg habe ich dann wohl zu selten geblinzelt und unten dann absolut gar nichts mehr gesehen... Zum 🤮...
> 
> ...


Warum gehst du nicht mal zu einem guten Kontaktlinsenspezialisten wie ich es dir geraten habe.


----------



## basti1088 (3. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht mal zu einem guten Kontaktlinsenspezialisten wie ich es dir geraten habe.


Ich war inzwischen bei 2 Optikern. Den Termin bei dem Experten den ich kommenden Monat gehabt hätte habe ich abgesagt da ich nach Rückfrage erfahren habe das auch dort die Linsen für ein halbes Jahr bei 400€ anfangen was ich nicht einsehe.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. März 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Neue Woche, neuer Rückschlag...
> Ich war gestern auf einer langen Tour von mir zuhause zu Feldberg im Taunus ~55km und 1000hm.
> Gefahren bin ich mit den Kontaktlinsen und der Oakley Brille. Auf der langen abfahrt vom Feldberg habe ich dann wohl zu selten geblinzelt und unten dann absolut gar nichts mehr gesehen... Zum 🤮...
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich echt nervig 😑
Wegen einer Verschlechterung um 0,5 Dioptrien habe ich mir gerade bei meinem Optiker des Vertrauens mit ein bisschen Verhandlung eine Swiss Eye Freestyle https://swisseye.com/de/produktkatalog/alle-produkte/verglasbare-sportbrillen/freestyle/
Für 300€ mit Phototrophen Gläsern und Direktverglasung bestellt.
Wenn ich mir die Preise für Kontaktlinsen hier so anschaue kommt es mir gar nicht mehr so übertrieben teuer vor 😳 Dachte immer, dass Kontaktlinsen günstiger sind 🤔
R: Sph -1,25 Zyl -0,5
L: Sph -0,75 Zyl -0,25


----------



## basti1088 (4. März 2021)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich echt nervig 😑
> Wegen einer Verschlechterung um 0,5 Dioptrien habe ich mir gerade bei meinem Optiker des Vertrauens mit ein bisschen Verhandlung eine Swiss Eye Freestyle https://swisseye.com/de/produktkatalog/alle-produkte/verglasbare-sportbrillen/freestyle/
> Für 300€ mit Phototrophen Gläsern und Direktverglasung bestellt.
> Wenn ich mir die Preise für Kontaktlinsen hier so anschaue kommt es mir gar nicht mehr so übertrieben teuer vor 😳 Dachte immer, dass Kontaktlinsen günstiger sind 🤔
> ...


Weist du ob es möglich ist eine Brille mit direktverglasung und Kontrast verstärkenden Gläsern zu bekommen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. März 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Weist du ob es möglich ist eine Brille mit direktverglasung und Kontrast verstärkenden Gläsern zu bekommen?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber mir ist es zumindest noch nie begegnet 🤷‍♀️ und wenn wird es extrem teuer werden. 
Als Alternative kann ich dir aber braune Gläser empfehlen, die verstärken auch etwas den Kontrast.


----------



## scylla (4. März 2021)

@basti1088
ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber in deinem ersten Beitrag schriebst du, dass du deine Sehstärke und Astigmatismus von Apollo hast messen lassen.
Warst du danach nochmal beim Augenarzt und hast das nachprüfen lassen?
Mein Mann hat sich vor 2 Jahren die Augen auch bei Apollo messen lassen. Gemessen wurde auch ein Astigmatismus. Nachdem er sich die Brille entsprechend anfertigen ließ, hatte er nur Probleme, Kopfschmerzen, etc. Der Optiker meinte, seine Augen müssten sich nur dran gewöhnen. Ende vom Lied war dann, dass er nochmal beim richtigen Augenarzt war. Selbiger klärte ihn auf, dass ein Optiker einen Astigmatismus überhaupt nicht vernünftig messen könnte, und dass mit den dort verwendeten Geräten viel zu oft eine Hornhautverkrümmung diagnostiziert würde, die es garnicht gibt. Der Augenarzt stellte bei meinem Mann dann keine Hornhautverkrümmung fest, mit den nach seinen Daten gekauften Brille hatte er nie wieder Probleme (die Sehstärke die der Optiker gemessen hatte, stimmte allerdings).

Also Achtung bei vom Optiker gemessenem Astigmatismus. Bevor du dich mit diesen teuren Linsen rumquälst, lass das lieber nochmal von einem Arzt nachprüfen ob du das wirklich brauchst, also falls du das nicht bereits getan hast.


----------



## basti1088 (4. März 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> @basti1088
> ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber in deinem ersten Beitrag schriebst du, dass du deine Sehstärke und Astigmatismus von Apollo hast messen lassen.
> Warst du danach nochmal beim Augenarzt und hast das nachprüfen lassen?
> Mein Mann hat sich vor 2 Jahren die Augen auch bei Apollo messen lassen. Gemessen wurde auch ein Astigmatismus. Nachdem er sich die Brille entsprechend anfertigen ließ, hatte er nur Probleme, Kopfschmerzen, etc. Der Optiker meinte, seine Augen müssten sich nur dran gewöhnen. Ende vom Lied war dann, dass er nochmal beim richtigen Augenarzt war. Selbiger klärte ihn auf, dass ein Optiker einen Astigmatismus überhaupt nicht vernünftig messen könnte, und dass mit den dort verwendeten Geräten viel zu oft eine Hornhautverkrümmung diagnostiziert würde, die es garnicht gibt. Der Augenarzt stellte bei meinem Mann dann keine Hornhautverkrümmung fest, mit den nach seinen Daten gekauften Brille hatte er nie wieder Probleme (die Sehstärke die der Optiker gemessen hatte, stimmte allerdings).
> ...



Danke für dein Feedback.
Nach meinem Besuch bei Apollo ging es bei mir noch zum Augenarzt und dann zu einem anderen kleineren Optiker.
Der *Augenarzt* hatte mir folgende Werte gegeben

Links: Sph.: +1.00 / Cyl.: -1,25
Rechts: Sph.: +1.00 / Cyl.: -1.00
Der *Optiker* hat mir dann folgende Werte gegeben

Links: Sph.: +0.75 / Cyl.: -1,50
Rechts: Sph.: +0,25 / Cyl.: -1.25
Ich habe dann die Linsen und die Brille vom Optiker mit den von ihm ermittelten Werten bestellt. 
Mit der Brille passt das auch soweit gut, mit den Linsen habe ich allerdings teilweise nicht so den großen aha Effekt.
Ich denke ich werde mir nochmal einen Termin bei meinem Augenarzt machen und das Thema nochmal besprechen, danke für den Gedankenanstoß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (4. März 2021)

Wie oben bereits beschrieben habe ich mich jetzt nochmal an meinen Augenarzt gewandt. Bei diesem gibt es auch einen Fachbereich extra für Kontaktlinsen wie ich erfahren habe, bei diesem habe ich jetzt eine erneute Untersuchung am 19.03.
Die Untersuchung kostet 170€ und wird wohl nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen. Ich werde an dieser Stelle wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mal schauen ob mich das weiterbringt.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden und hoffe das ich mit meinem Thread hier zukünftig weiteren Leidenden etwas helfen kann


----------



## GrazerTourer (4. März 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kämpfe seit nun fast 4 Monaten beim Biken mit meinen Augen und vielleicht finde ich hier einen Ratschlag.
> Vor ca. 4 Monaten ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen das ich das Gefühl habe nicht mehr so gut zu sehen. Gerade wenn auf den Trails Objekte auf mich schneller zu kommen (Wurzeln, Steine, etc.), habe ich das Gefühl das ich diese früher einmal besser wahrgenommen habe als inzwischen.
> ...



ich habe den Thread jetzt nicht im Detail durchgelesen, sondern nur den ersten Beitrag.

Ich trage seit 24 Jahren harte kontaktlinsen. Mit weichen War ich ewig auf Kriegsfuß, bis sich ein ordentlicher Augenarzt, der auf Kontaktlinsen spezialisiert ist, wirklich Zeit genommen hat. Ich habe nun eine weiche Linse gefunden die deutlich größer ist als die üblichen Verdächtigen. Dadurch habe ich bei etwas tränenden Augen kein Problem mehr und vor allem (das war das größte Problem bei mir) biegen sie sich unten beim Blinzeln nicht mehr um, wenn ich die Augen lange offe haben beim Biken bergab. Die alten waren für mich schlicht zu groß und nicht ideal geformt, wodurch sie zu hoch gesessen sind. Wenn du jetzt den Kopf leicht nach unten geneigt hast und eher weiter vorraus schaust, stehen die Augen nicht gerade sondern leicht nach oben. Meine unteren Lider haben haben dann die Linse oft unten leicht umgeknickt.... Der Arzt hat mir super geholfen, indem wir viele verschiedene Muster probiert haben. Davor hatte ich ständig Probleme, dass die Linse nicht perfekt dort war wo ich sie brauche. Da leidet die Optik drunter.... ich habe -6 und -7 Dioptrien und ich habe die klassischen Acuvue Oasys sogar auch schon rausgeblizelt beim Biken, wenn die Augen trocken oder zu feucht waren (eher zu trocken bei mir).


----------



## DarKo87 (16. März 2021)

Moin Basti,

Ich kann auch ein Buch schreiben über die Geschichte Bike und Kontaktlinsen. Hatte zu beginn die selben Probleme wie du, hab beim Neusehland in Gießen einen guten Kontaktlinsenfachmann gefunden. Hat mich beraten, immer wieder neu ausprobiert und nach vielem hin und her dann eine angepasste Halbjahreslinse bestellt.

Klar kann man erstmal denken, es wird Teuer wenn man eine verliert. Aber eigentlich passiert das nicht, dafür sitz die Linse einfach zu gut. Hab eine Weiche Linse und seitdem sie angepasst wurde, habe ich keine Probleme mehr. 

Wenn du die Linse oft tragen willst und angst hast sie zu verlieren, kann ich dir das Neusehland Lensclub Abo empfehlen. Da bekommst du dann immer ne neue Linse, wenn du deine verlierst. Sowas gibts bestimmt auch bei anderen Anbietern


----------



## basti1088 (16. März 2021)

DarKo87 schrieb:


> Moin Basti,
> 
> Ich kann auch ein Buch schreiben über die Geschichte Bike und Kontaktlinsen. Hatte zu beginn die selben Probleme wie du, hab beim Neusehland in Gießen einen guten Kontaktlinsenfachmann gefunden. Hat mich beraten, immer wieder neu ausprobiert und nach vielem hin und her dann eine angepasste Halbjahreslinse bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hi Darko,
das klingt super, vielen Dank für deinen Input!
Ich habe jetzt am Freitag erstmal noch einen Termin beim Augenarzt um das hier angesprochene checken zu lassen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-vs-kontaktlinsen.936269/post-17258369

Je nachdem was hier rauskommt schaue ich weiter.
Würdest du mir verraten wieviel du im halben Jahr für deine angepassten Linsen bezahlst?


----------



## DarKo87 (16. März 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hi Darko,
> das klingt super, vielen Dank für deinen Input!
> Ich habe jetzt am Freitag erstmal noch einen Termin beim Augenarzt um das hier angesprochene checken zu lassen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-vs-kontaktlinsen.936269/post-17258369
> 
> ...


Hey Basti,

Ich bezahle für beide Halbjahres Linsen ca 200€. Ich trag die Linse aber auch so gut wie jeden Tag  Gerade jetzt wo man ständig mit beschlagener Brille rum rennt, wegen der Maske. Daher rechnet sich das für mich.


----------



## basti1088 (16. März 2021)

DarKo87 schrieb:


> Hey Basti,
> 
> Ich bezahle für beide Halbjahres Linsen ca 200€. Ich trag die Linse aber auch so gut wie jeden Tag  Gerade jetzt wo man ständig mit beschlagener Brille rum rennt, wegen der Maske. Daher rechnet sich das für mich.


200€ ist auch absolut in Ordnung vom Preis her wie ich finde, da käme ich mit Tageslinsen auch nicht günstiger weg.


----------



## Osti (16. März 2021)

hatte letzte Woche nen Termin für die ersten angepassten Linsen und das war sehr ernüchternd. Habe schlechter gesehen als mit den billigen Monatslinsen. Lag laut Optiker daran, dass die Linsen sich auf dem Auge um 10-15° verdrehen. Bekomme diese Woche dann das nächste Paar wo das eingerechnet sein soll.


----------



## DarKo87 (16. März 2021)

Osti schrieb:


> hatte letzte Woche nen Termin für die ersten angepassten Linsen und das war sehr ernüchternd. Habe schlechter gesehen als mit den billigen Monatslinsen. Lag laut Optiker daran, dass die Linsen sich auf dem Auge um 10-15° verdrehen. Bekomme diese Woche dann das nächste Paar wo das eingerechnet sein soll.


War bei mir auch so, die erste Anpassung war erstmal nicht so pralle. Sie war okay, aber nicht super. Wir haben dann noch 2-mal neue, mit veränderten werten, bestellt.


----------



## basti1088 (22. März 2021)

Hallo ich zusammen,
hier mal ein Update von meinem aktuell Stand 
Ich war am vergangenen Freitag bei meinem Augenarzt. Dieser hat, wie bereits erwähnt, eine extra Fachabteilung für Kontaktlinsen. Die Beratung dort wird allerdings nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen und hat mich jetzt einmalig 170€ gekostet.
Ich war zunächst sehr unsicher ob das das Geld wert ist, bin aber bis jetzt zumindest sehr zufrieden.

Die Ärztin hat erneut mit mir einen Sehtest gemacht um meine Werte nochmal gegen zu prüfen. Hierbei kamen die gleichen Ergebnisse heraus wie beim Optiker (Wofür mir dann einmal die Augen getropft wurden um dann die Werte Computer gesteuert auszulesen ist mir inzwischen ein absolutes Rätsel, da anschließend doch jeder bei dem ich war einen neuen Sehtest gemacht habe...)
Anschließend wurde noch meine Tränenflüssigkeit geprüft wobei herauskam das diese sich wohl sehr schnell bei mir verflüchtigt und rissig wird.

Nach knapp einer Stunde Beratung hat die Augenärztin mir zu Monatlinsen geraten da diese wohl qualitativ nochmal besser sein sollen als Tageslinsen und mit meiner schwachen Tränenflüssigkeit wohl besser harmonieren sollten.
Es geht jetzt so weiter das ich verschiedene Monatslinsen zum testen bekomme, das ist alles im Preis enthalten. Dazu gab es ein Reinigungsset für die Monatslinsen + Augentropfen ebenfalls für umsonst dazu.

Die ersten Test-Monatslinsen sollten diese Woche ankommen und ich werde mich dann mit dieser weiter probieren.

Updates folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radnarbe (8. April 2021)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> Selbige Probleme hier...
> Anfang 30, geringe Korrekturwerte. Trotzdem fahre ich nicht mehr gerne Rad ohne Korrektur. Ich habe noch eine normale Oakley Brille, die ich für den Alltag ausgemustert habe, aber immer noch für den Sport trage. Hier zieht leider zu viel Luft dran vorbei, da schmal.
> Kontaktlinsen habe ich noch eine riesige Menge an Acuvue Tageslinsen mit denen ich leider nie richtig warm geworden bin, Auge extrem trocken, tut weh, wird rot - Da hat mich wohl ein Optiker leider etwas verarscht, meinte sitzen perfekt und ich hab mich zu ner großen Abnahmemenge belatschern lassen...
> Im Alltag möchte ich eigentlich gar keine Linsen tragen, da ich Brillen mag. Auf dem Bike oder auf dem Moped oder mal im Bikepark (mit MX Goggle) wirds halt immer schwierig...
> ...



Konntest du mittlerweile schon einige Erfahrungsberichte dazu finden? Die Fusion + Clip in habe ich aktuell auch auf dem Schirm.

Alternativ habe ich noch die Marke Julbo gefunden, wobei die Rush den Bliz Brillen recht ähnlich ist. Da gibt es sogar photochromatische Gläser.
Aber so wie ich das verstehe auch wieder Clip-In

Direktverglaste Sportbrillen gibt es zum Beispiel von Gloryfy. Die Brillen an sich sind mit ~120€ okay bepreist. Die Gläser kommen dann allerdings mit 300-400€ Aufpreis dazu.
Teurer Spaß..

edit: Fusion mit Vision verwechselt


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. April 2021)

Radnarbe schrieb:


> Konntest du mittlerweile schon einige Erfahrungsberichte dazu finden? Die Fusion + Clip in habe ich aktuell auch auf dem Schirm.
> 
> Alternativ habe ich noch die Marke Julbo gefunden, wobei die Rush den Bliz Brillen recht ähnlich ist. Da gibt es sogar photochromatische Gläser.
> Aber so wie ich das verstehe auch wieder Clip-In
> ...


Moin! Hab die Bliz bereits ohne Clip getestet, tolle Qualität und hält alles ab. Mit dem verglasten Clip bin ich erst 2 mal gefahren. Und ja, ich musste tatsächlich die Wimpern etwas stutzen, aber das ist ein "Preis" den ich gerne zahle. Ansonsten bis jetzt nix beschlagen, sehr gut belüftet, zieht aber nichts frech rein. Also ich denke, dass ich da erstmal meinen Spaß mit haben werde. Grüße


----------



## ToppaHarley (10. April 2021)

Radnarbe schrieb:


> Konntest du mittlerweile schon einige Erfahrungsberichte dazu finden? Die Fusion + Clip in habe ich aktuell auch auf dem Schirm.
> 
> Alternativ habe ich noch die Marke Julbo gefunden, wobei die Rush den Bliz Brillen recht ähnlich ist. Da gibt es sogar photochromatische Gläser.
> Aber so wie ich das verstehe auch wieder Clip-In
> ...


PS meines Wissens gibt es von Bliz allerdings nur einen Clip für die Vision und nicht die von dir genannte Fusion?


----------



## Osti (10. April 2021)

bin jetzt ziemlich ernüchtert, die zweiten angepassten Linsen sind besser aber nicht gut. 

das Problem ist, dass die sich wohl bei mir auf dem Auge verdrehen und dadurch mit der Hornhautverkrümmung keine konstanten Werte entstehen. Haben drei mal mit etwas zeitlichem Abstand gemessen und drei mal kam was anderes raus. Das Verdrehen kann man rausrechnen, aber dafür müsste es halt konstant sein, was es nicht ist. Dazu führt dazu dass ich einige Sachen scharf sehe und dann teilweise wieder nicht.


----------



## Radnarbe (10. April 2021)

ToppaHarley schrieb:


> PS meines Wissens gibt es von Bliz allerdings nur einen Clip für die Vision und nicht die von dir genannte Fusion?


danke für deine Rückmeldung. Darf man fragen wo und wie du den clip-in Einsatz hast verglasen lassen? 
Kann man da wirklich wie Bliz sagt zu jedem beliebigen Optiker gehen und die wissen was zu tun ist?
Ja, die beiden Modelle habe ich verwechselt. Meinte die Vision. 

Bin noch etwas hin und her gerissen. Einerseits klingt die nordic-light Verglasung sehr interessant, auf der anderen Seite stelle ich es mir sehr praktisch vor wenn sich die Brille von alleine abdunkelt und aufhellt - wie bei der Julbo Rush.

Naja, muss eh erstmal einen neuen Sehtest machen lassen, da ich eigentlich auch eine neue Alltagsbrille brauche.


----------



## basti1088 (10. April 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hallo ich zusammen,
> hier mal ein Update von meinem aktuell Stand
> Ich war am vergangenen Freitag bei meinem Augenarzt. Dieser hat, wie bereits erwähnt, eine extra Fachabteilung für Kontaktlinsen. Die Beratung dort wird allerdings nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen und hat mich jetzt einmalig 170€ gekostet.
> Ich war zunächst sehr unsicher ob das das Geld wert ist, bin aber bis jetzt zumindest sehr zufrieden.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mal meinen aktuellen Stand mitteilen 
Der Gang zum Augenarzt und die damit verbundenen Kosten in Höhe von 170€ haben sich für mich ausgezahlt. Direkt die ersten Monatslinsen die ich erhalte habe haben für mich perfekt gepasst und die Ergebnisse sind klasse.

Die Linsen trocknen nicht mehr so schnell aus wie die Tageslinsen die ich zuvor hatte. Egal ob ich auf einer 8 Stunden Radtour bin, oder ich den kompletten Tag damit am Rechner verbringe, keine Probleme. Alle 4 Stunden in etwa muss ich etwas Augentropfen verwenden da ich dann merke das sie etwas trockener werden.

Was mich sehr positiv gestimmt hat war auch das ich zwar nach langer Zeit auf dem Rad merke das die Linsen trockener werden, allerdings ist mir die Sicht nicht mehr verschwommen, was ja bisher mein Hauptproblem war.

Bisher hatte ich 2x Probleme nach dem einsetzen der Linsen das eines meiner beiden Augen rot geworden ist und gejuckt hat. Dies konnte ich darauf zurückführen das unter der Linse etwas Staub oder Pollen gesessen haben die sich über Nacht nicht im Reinigungsbad gelöst haben. Gelöst habe ich das dann indem ich die Linse einfach nochmal rausgenommen und gereinigt habe 

Ich bin froh das ich weiter dran geblieben bin und das Problem damit für mich lösen konnte. Vielleicht hilft mein "Tagebuch" auch anderen die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. 

Da ich sehr zufrieden war, hier mein Augenarzt der auch den Fachbereich für Kontaktlinsen hat:





						Augenarzt Kriftel - Dr. Stephan Kehrein - Ambulante Operationen
					

Augenarzt Kriftel: Ob ambulante Operationen oder allgemeine Leistungen der Augenheilkunde - Dr. Kehrein und Team sorgen für eine optimale Versorgung.




					www.augenarzt-kriftel.de
				




Viele Grüße

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToppaHarley (10. April 2021)

Radnarbe schrieb:


> danke für deine Rückmeldung. Darf man fragen wo und wie du den clip-in Einsatz hast verglasen lassen?
> Kann man da wirklich wie Bliz sagt zu jedem beliebigen Optiker gehen und die wissen was zu tun ist?
> Ja, die beiden Modelle habe ich verwechselt. Meinte die Vision.
> 
> ...


Ich habe den Clip bei Apollo verglasen lassen mit den Gläsern, die ich auch in meiner Alltagsbrille habe. Sprich: splittersicher, entspiegelt, etc. 
Ganz billig war das nicht, da "Fremdfabrikat", aber es waren jetzt ca. 200€ mit Glasversicherung. Mir darf also "versehentlich" bis zu zwei Jahre nach Kauf das Glas zerkratzen und ich bekomme anstandslos Ersatz.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (30. April 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Augentropfen


Hi, welche Augentropfen nutzt Du denn?


----------



## basti1088 (30. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Hi, welche Augentropfen nutzt Du denn?



Hi,
ich nutze aktuell diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden:
Artelac Splash MDO


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (30. April 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich nutze aktuell diese hier und bin sehr zufrieden:
> Artelac Splash MDO


Super, Danke. Dann teste ich das mal. Überlege auch gerade auf Kontaklinsen umzusteigen und neige zu sehr trockenen Augen.


----------



## basti1088 (30. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Super, Danke. Dann teste ich das mal. Überlege auch gerade auf Kontaklinsen umzusteigen und neige zu sehr trockenen Augen.



Kein Problem, wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest einfach gerne melden.
Ich denke wenn du den Thread hier mal in Ruhe von Anfang an liest, ist zwar etwas mehr aber lohnt sich, solltest du auch schon sehr viele Fragen beantwortet bekommen


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (30. April 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest einfach gerne melden.
> Ich denke wenn du den Thread hier mal in Ruhe von Anfang an liest, ist zwar etwas mehr aber lohnt sich, solltest du auch schon sehr viele Fragen beantwortet bekommen


Werd ich tun. Hatte früher jahrelang Kontaklinsen, aber hab beim MTB Marathon eine Linse bei der Abfahrt verloren und bin deswegen wieder zur Brille. Aber das war vor 20 Jahren, evtl. funktioniert das heute besser.


----------



## Black-Under (30. April 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mal meinen aktuellen Stand mitteilen
> Der Gang zum Augenarzt und die damit verbundenen Kosten in Höhe von 170€ haben sich für mich ausgezahlt. Direkt die ersten Monatslinsen die ich erhalte habe haben für mich perfekt gepasst und die Ergebnisse sind klasse.
> ...


Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Thema mit einer Liste von Kontaktlinsenspezialisten eröffnen.

Hier in Bonn kann ich diesen empfehlen:








						ÜBER UNS
					






					www.contactlinsen-bonn.de
				




Der hatte meine Sklerallinsen (ich habe Keratokonus) mit zwei Terminen angepasst. Andere benötigen dafür teilweise bis zu sieben Termine..........(und da sind Uni-Kliniken dabei). Ein absoluter Fachmann auf dem Gebiet von Kontaktlinsen.


----------



## sportsfreund68 (30. April 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Thema mit einer Liste von Kontaktlinsenspezialisten eröffnen.
> 
> Hier in Bonn kann ich diesen empfehlen:
> 
> ...


Kann jemand einen solchen in Stuttgart und/oder Umgebung empfehlen? 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## VeloPaul (17. Mai 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kämpfe seit nun fast 4 Monaten beim Biken mit meinen Augen und vielleicht finde ich hier einen Ratschlag.
> Vor ca. 4 Monaten ist mir das erste mal aufgefallen das ich das Gefühl habe nicht mehr so gut zu sehen. Gerade wenn auf den Trails Objekte auf mich schneller zu kommen (Wurzeln, Steine, etc.), habe ich das Gefühl das ich diese früher einmal besser wahrgenommen habe als inzwischen.
> ...


Hast du harte oder weiche Linsen? Ich habe weiche Linsen und eigentlich nur Proleme wenn ich schnell Berg runter fahre, dann Tränen die ein wenig aber das würde ohne Linsen auch passieren. Empfehle eine gute Brille die den Wind, Sonne und Schmutz von den Linsen weghält. Ansonsten sind deine Augen vielleicht uach einfach immer feucht? - Bei mir ist es eher das Gegenteil, die sind beim Sport immer ausgetrocknet. Was dagegen hilft weiß ich aber auch nicht.. Höchstens vorsichtig fahren. 

Mfg.


----------



## ettan (18. Mai 2021)

Mir ging und geht es ähnlich.

Anfangs versuchte ich die Lösung bei weichen Linsen zu finden. Was bei sehr starker Hornhautverkrümmung nicht leicht ist. Gerade bei Marathons hatte ich nach einer Stunde massive Probleme und teils heftigen Blindflug.

Dann wechselte ich zu geschliffenen Gläsern in einer sehr, sehr teuren Sportbrille. Gleich geschliffene Gläser ohne Einsatz, die Clips waren für MEINE Verhältnisse nicht passend und ich hatte das Gefühl immer durch ein Fernrohr schauen zu müssen. Zudem beschlugen diese oft.

Problem: 

Bei Regenfahrten, im Frühling und Herbst. Wenn es nass ist und die Gläser beschlagen.
Brille runter, putzen, verschmiert (verkratzen sau teuer) und aufsetzen. Dann wieder oder halt einen Blindflug in kauf nehmen.

Nun bin ich bei harten Linsen gelandet und viele Probleme haben sich erledigt! Auch die trockenen Augen, Augenschmerzen und generell Probleme mit Empfindlichkeit.

Nachteil: teuer und bei staubigen Bedingungen problematisch. Man sollte immer eine Spüllösung für den Notfall dabei haben (gibts in 120ml Fläschen) und einen Behälter. Kommt aber sehr selten vor. 

Musste anfangs den Reiniger wechseln da ich permanent rote Augen hatte, Lösung war Reiniger auf Wasserstoffbasis (glaub ich zumindest). Seitdem null Probleme.

Kosten waren zwischen den weichen Linsen und einer eingeschliffenen Brille bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1088 (18. Mai 2021)

VeloPaul schrieb:


> Hast du harte oder weiche Linsen? Ich habe weiche Linsen und eigentlich nur Proleme wenn ich schnell Berg runter fahre, dann Tränen die ein wenig aber das würde ohne Linsen auch passieren. Empfehle eine gute Brille die den Wind, Sonne und Schmutz von den Linsen weghält. Ansonsten sind deine Augen vielleicht uach einfach immer feucht? - Bei mir ist es eher das Gegenteil, die sind beim Sport immer ausgetrocknet. Was dagegen hilft weiß ich aber auch nicht.. Höchstens vorsichtig fahren.
> 
> Mfg.



Hey VeloPaul,

vielen Dank für deinen Input, allerdings habe ich das "Problem" wie hier beschrieben:



basti1088 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mal meinen aktuellen Stand mitteilen
> Der Gang zum Augenarzt und die damit verbundenen Kosten in Höhe von 170€ haben sich für mich ausgezahlt. Direkt die ersten Monatslinsen die ich erhalte habe haben für mich perfekt gepasst und die Ergebnisse sind klasse.
> ...



mit Monatslinsen in den Griff bekommen.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## VeloPaul (18. Mai 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hey VeloPaul,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Input, allerdings habe ich das "Problem" wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> ...


Hallo Basti - habe ich doch glatt übersehen. Freut mich, dass es nun besser ist. Habe ebenfalls Monatslinsen und kenne das Problemchen mit den roten Augen nur zu gut. Passiert mir alle paar Monate mal wenn ich vergesse die Linsen zu wechseln oder ähnliches. 

Mfg. Paul


----------



## schdeffe (24. Mai 2021)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Hey VeloPaul,
> 
> vielen Dank für deinen Input, allerdings habe ich das "Problem" wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> ...


Hallo Basti, ist bei mir das gleiche Thema. Ergänzend kann ich nach 25 Jahren Linsenerfahrung berichten, dass es auch bei Monatslinsen schon einen gravierenden Unterschied macht, wenn du „richtige“ Reinigungsflüssigkeot verwendest und nicht das günstige All-in-one aus der Drogerie. Dann sind die Linsen immer schön fresh und gepaart mit einer zugdichten Brille sollte der Blick geschärft bleiben…Ich habe seit drei Jahren wieder AOSept, das war für mich nochmal ein Gamechanger im Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## basti1088 (2. Juni 2022)

Über ein Jahr später krame ich den Thread wieder aus. 

Das Thema hatte sich eigentlich für mich erledigt, da ich mit meinen Monatslinsen die mir mein Augenarzt verschrieben hat sehr zufrieden war. Seit kurzem ist es jetzt aber wieder soweit das ich bei Ausfahrten wieder vermehrt verschwommen sehe   ...

Nach Rücksprache mit meiner Augenärztin liegt dies wohl auch mit am hohen Pollenflug dieses Frühjahr und ich soll versuchen öfter Augentropfen bei den Fahrten zu verwenden. Aber um mal ehrlich zu sein, wie machen das den z.B. Rennradfahrer bei der Tour De France. Wenn die dort mit über 70 Sachen einen Berg runter brettern, kann es fatale Folgen haben wenn die Sicht verschwimmt und die werden sicherlich nicht zwischendurch Augentropfen verwenden. Daher ist die Antwort für mich irgendwie unbefriedigend muss ich zugeben. Es muss dafür doch eine gute Lösung geben auf die man sich dauerhaft verlassen kann ...

Das Thema Zugluft sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ich immer trage eine Julbo Rush die die Augen gut bedeckt. Das austrocknen der Augen führe ich auf den höheren Stoffwechsel zurück den man beim Ausdauersport hat, dies wurde auch bereits von meinem Augenarzt bestätigt.

Vielleicht probiere ich es doch mal mit harten Linsen, wobei diese ja auch wieder andere Probleme mit sich bringen... Das ist doch alles kacke ... ^^


----------



## Black-Under (2. Juni 2022)

basti1088 schrieb:


> Über ein Jahr später krame ich den Thread wieder aus.
> 
> Das Thema hatte sich eigentlich für mich erledigt, da ich mit meinen Monatslinsen die mir mein Augenarzt verschrieben hat sehr zufrieden war. Seit kurzem ist es jetzt aber wieder soweit das ich bei Ausfahrten wieder vermehrt verschwommen sehe   ...
> 
> ...


Harte Linsen haben diese Probleme nur kurzzeitig, da sie auf dem Auge schwimmen. Aber bei hoher Pollen oder Staubbelastung sind die die Hölle. Ich habe über 20 Jahre harte Linsen getragen, Fahrradfahren war zwar möglich aber nie toll. Zumal die Linsen auch bei holpriger Fahrt verrutschen und du dann auch verschwommen siehst.
Mittlerweile trage ich Sklerallinsen und bereue dass ich nich früher gewechselt habe. Keine Problem bei holprigen Abfahrten keine Probleme mit Staub und Pollen und man kann sie so gut wie nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Komfortabel sind die wie weiche Linsen.
Ob das für dich in Frage kommt muss deine Augenärztin beantworten.
Die Frage ist auch einen Anpasser zu finden und die Dinger sind teuer.


----------



## Black-Under (2. Juni 2022)

Übrigens in Mannheim gibt es diesen Anpasser





						MÜLLER WELT Kontaktlinsen - Unternehmen
					

Müller-Welt Kontaktlinsen / Unternehmen




					www.mueller-welt.de
				



Die haben einen recht guten Ruf bei schwierigen Anpassungen.


----------



## Ingokognito (2. Juni 2022)

Ich hab's einfach lasern lassen. Beste Investition.


----------



## LuttiX (1. Juli 2022)

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein.

Bin seit ewigen Zeiten Brillenträger. War kürzlich beim Augenarzt, check und neue Brillenwerte. Habe dann auch nach Kontaktlinsen gefragt und sie meinte kmein Problem, einfach mal ausprobieren.

Meine Sehwerte:
Ferne: Rechts Sphäre -2,00 / Zylinder -0,5 / Achse 8° // Links Sphäre -3,00 / Zylinder 0 / Achse 0
Nähe: Rechts Sphäre -0,25 / Zylinder -0,5 / Achse 8° // Links Sphäre -1,25 / Zylinder 0 / Achse 0

Habe testweise Tages-Linsen von Lensbest SeeOne 58 bestellt R -2,00 / L -3,00. Die min. Hornhautverkrümmung habe ich mal ausser Acht gelassen?! Zweitbestellung ist raus für Alcon Dailies Aqua Comfort Plus - einfach um etwas zu testen.

Bis die Linsen in den Augen waren, dauert etwas. Ging dann jedoch. Tragegefühl ist besser als gedacht. In die Ferne sehe ich super scharf - irgendwie anderst als mit Brille. Beim Biken erstmals etwas komisch, dennoch angenehm. Mit dem Nahsehen habe ich halt etwas Probleme. Logisch (-> Altersichtigkeit für die Nähe bräuchte ich eigentlich keine Brille).
Allerdings habe ich ab einer gewissen Tragezeit min. Schwindelgefühl/Übelkeit. Sehr merkwürdig. Insgesamt hatte ich die Linsen seither vlt. 4 Stunden getragen.

Wielange benötigt man um sich an die Linsen zu gewöhnen? Bedarf es vlt. einer Linsenanpassung durch den Optiker? Will die Linsen definitiv nur beim Biken/Sport tragen. Im Alltag bleibe ich bei der Brille.


----------



## FlexAC (1. Juli 2022)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Wielange benötigt man um sich an die Linsen zu gewöhnen? Bedarf es vlt. einer Linsenanpassung durch den Optiker? Will die Linsen definitiv nur beim Biken/Sport tragen. Im Alltag bleibe ich bei der Brille.


Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass man bei den ersten Linsen schon mal zum Optiker gehen sollte. Der schaut sich dann meistens auch die Kontaktlinsen nach einigen Stunden im Auge mal an und gibt bei Bedarf eine Empfehlung für ein anderes Modell.
Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass man nicht einfach von der Brille die Werte übernimmt. Meistens reicht eine Stufe Dioptrien niedriger, also z.B. -1,75/-2,75. Dies könnte der Grund für Schwindel/Übelkeit sein. Ich hatte es zumindest mal bei einer Brille, dass ich nach einiger Zeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe. Die Gläser waren einfach "zu scharf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuttiX (1. Juli 2022)

FlexAC schrieb:


> Ich bin persönlich der Meinung, dass man bei den ersten Linsen schon mal zum Optiker gehen sollte. Der schaut sich dann meistens auch die Kontaktlinsen nach einigen Stunden im Auge mal an und gibt bei Bedarf eine Empfehlung für ein anderes Modell.
> Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass man nicht einfach von der Brille die Werte übernimmt. Meistens reicht eine Stufe Dioptrien niedriger, also z.B. -1,75/-2,75. Dies könnte der Grund für Schwindel/Übelkeit sein. Ich hatte es zumindest mal bei einer Brille, dass ich nach einiger Zeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe. Die Gläser waren einfach "zu scharf".



Es gibt im Inet spezielle Rechner, welche die Brillenwerte nach Kontaktlinsen umrechnen. Als Ergebnis kommt da -2/-3 raus. Sonstige Infos sind, dass ab -4 andere Werte für die Kontaktlinsen gelten. 

Aber OKAY, danke für Dein Feedback, ich kläre es nochmal bei der Augenärztin ab. 

Insgesamt finde ich die Kontaktlinsen-Geschichte jedoch sehr gut. Man ist mit den Brillen einfach viel flexibler.


----------



## LuttiX (4. August 2022)

FlexAC schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist auch, dass man nicht einfach von der Brille die Werte übernimmt. Meistens reicht eine Stufe Dioptrien niedriger, also z.B. -1,75/-2,75. Dies könnte der Grund für Schwindel/Übelkeit sein. Ich hatte es zumindest mal bei einer Brille, dass ich nach einiger Zeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe. Die Gläser waren einfach "zu scharf".


Kurzes Feedback. Über einen anderen Online Dioptrien-Umrechner (Brillenwerte->Kontaktlinsen) habe ich nun neue Werte für die Kontaklinsen geordert. Links 2,75 statt 3,00 / Rechts wären es eine Stufe mehr 2,25 statt 2,00. Schlussendlich bin ich nun bei 2,75/2,00 und es passt wunderbar. Nutze die Dailies von Alcon und bin vollauf zufrieden.


----------



## Keniji (6. August 2022)

Lasern lassen ist keine Option für euch? Mich würden solche gravierenden Probleme ultra nerven.

Ich überlege ernsthaft mich lasern zu lassen einfach weil mich das Gewurschtel mit Brille bisserl nervt im Zusammenhang mit VR Oculus Quest 2, allerdings hat der Optiker gesagt, dass das zwar in jungen Jahren cool ist, aber dafür ab 40 langsam die Altersweitsicht anfängt und da wäre es evtl vorteilhaft wenn man sich nicht lasern hat lassen.
Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme mit weichen Tageslinsen zumindest, wenn ich sie nicht länger als 10h trage. Beim Radeln hat man ja eh immer eine Brille auf oder sogar Goggles  das nimmt den austrocknendem Wind schon viel Kraft.


----------



## Black-Under (6. August 2022)

Keniji schrieb:


> Lasern lassen ist keine Option für euch? Mich würden solche gravierenden Probleme ultra nerven.
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft mich lasern zu lassen einfach weil mich das Gewurschtel mit Brille bisserl nervt im Zusammenhang mit VR Oculus Quest 2, allerdings hat der Optiker gesagt, dass das zwar in jungen Jahren cool ist, aber dafür ab 40 langsam die Altersweitsicht anfängt und da wäre es evtl vorteilhaft wenn man sich nicht lasern hat lassen.
> Ich habe aber auch keine Probleme mit weichen Tageslinsen zumindest, wenn ich sie nicht länger als 10h trage. Beim Radeln hat man ja eh immer eine Brille auf oder sogar Goggles  das nimmt den austrocknendem Wind schon viel Kraft.


Dazu habe ich schon zuviele Leute mit schlechten Erfahrungen gehört. 
Probleme die oft auftauchen sind z.B. Sternsehen bei Blendung oder Eintrübungen.
Lasern ist nicht so ohne und sollte nur nachdem man mehrere Meinungen von Ärzten gehört hat gemacht werden.


----------



## NunAuchDa (6. August 2022)

Ich kenne selbst welche die mit dem lasern sehr zufrieden waren. Diejenigen gingen aber nicht ins billigste Laserzentrum.

Mit Anfang 40 ist das Thema lasern für mich durch. Als ich mit Mitte 20 das Geld dafür gehabt hätte, da hatte ich nicht daran gedacht.


----------



## FlexAC (6. August 2022)

Keniji schrieb:


> Lasern lassen ist keine Option für euch? Mich würden solche gravierenden Probleme ultra nerven.
> 
> Ich überlege ernsthaft mich lasern zu lassen einfach weil mich das Gewurschtel mit Brille bisserl nervt im Zusammenhang mit VR Oculus Quest 2, allerdings hat der Optiker gesagt, dass das zwar in jungen Jahren cool ist, aber dafür ab 40 langsam die Altersweitsicht anfängt und da wäre es evtl vorteilhaft wenn man sich nicht lasern hat lassen.


Ich habe mich selber vor 2 Jahren mit 30 Jahren lasern lassen mit der SMILE-Methode. Bin super zufrieden und hab überhaupt keine Probleme. Ist allerdings auch nicht gerade die günstigste Variante des Laserns und auch nicht für jeden geeignet. Das nervige hantieren mit Kontaktlinse und Brille entfällt.
Mit der Altersweitsicht ist das Lasern meines Wissens nach sogar ein Vorteil, da man keine Multifokallinsen benötigt (bei ehemaliger Kurzsichtigkeit). Sehe es selber in der Familie, wie nervig das sein kann.
Falls du Fragen hast zum Lasern, frag ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

